# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  koliko često (rijetko) vodite ljubav???

## mali karlo

prije trudnoće MM je htio i po 2 puta dnevno da  vodimo ljubav, a radili smo to soro svaki dan, u trudnoći nije bilo baš tako često ali bilo bi oko 3 puta tjedno, no nakon poroda(karlo ima 11 mj) ja neznam jesmo li vodili ljubav sve ukupno 10 puta. On gleda porniće i to me ne smeta, al ono nek i mene malo zadovoljava. Baš je sebičan  :Evil or Very Mad:  . Ponekad pomislim da ima drugu  :/  , zna proć i po nekoliko mjeseci bez s.x-a. Ima li još tko sličnu situaciju il sam sama??

----------


## diči

Pa nama se ne desi da prođu baš mjeseci bez seksa, ali ponekad mi se čini da smo blizu toga. Što to manje radiš manje imaš želje, sve mi se čini. Ako to učinimo 1-om tjedno zadovoljna sam, nešto se događa!
A ako više puta nemrem vjerovat! Ali trudimo se!
 :D

----------


## anima

skoro svaki drugi dan   :Rolling Eyes:  zbog mm -a   :Rolling Eyes:  
nekad se i ja uspijem opustiti i uživati ali mi se uglavnom ne da jer krepavam od umora i radije bih gledala telku, čitala...
ali što ću, žao mi mm-a pa ispunjavam bračne dužnosti   :/ 
naravno, on bi želio da i ja svaki put uživam, ali ako već ne mogu ko mi je kriv   :Grin:

----------


## maria71

ne keksam se na normu.....kvaliteta prije kvantitete   :Wink:  

p.s. kad nisam raspoložena ,dućan zatvoren  :Grin:

----------


## anima

> p.s. kad nisam raspoložena ,dućan zatvoren


[/quote]

ja bi bogme rijetko otvarala, a ne znam kako bi se to odrazilo na brak, vjerojatno koja ljubavnica sa strane a možda i dijete   :Grin:

----------


## maria71

pa ne putuje tvoj dragi valjda avionom, da ga smuti jet lag

----------


## rinama

3-4 puta tjedno, u loše raspoloženom tjednu jednom ili nijednom, u fazi PMS-a sam "NE DIRAJ ME" ili "OSTAVI ME NA MIRU" ili nisam raspoložena, ali to ne znaći da ti nemožeš uživati. Znaći sve ovisi o tome kako provedem dan. Ponekad odspavam do tri ujutro pa se onda "oraspoložim". On bi uvijek, ujutro, noću, danju, uvećer...priznajem da je 70:50 za njega u iniciranju sex-a.
Zatišje je onda kad se posvađamo, ljutimo jedan na drugog ili vičemo, pa tjedan dana okrećemo jedno drugome rit u krevetu, ali onda kad se uhvatimo zna bit vrlo zanimljivo  :Grin:  .
Ovakva faza sex-a je ušla u program tek kad je mlađe djete navršilo oko dvije godine, kad sam se malo opustila od dojenja, noćnog prešetavanja i non stop kontakta sa djetetom. Znaći ipak sve dođe na mjesto onda kad malo popuste obaveze oko djece.

----------


## tweety

> pa ne putuje tvoj dragi valjda avionom, da ga smuti jet lag


  :Laughing:  
Ona uvijek u sridu   :Heart:

----------


## anima

> pa ne putuje tvoj dragi valjda avionom, da ga smuti jet lag


  :Embarassed:  ali  :?

----------


## Ana :-)

Ja bi stalno, ali je MM taj koji kiksa  :Mad:  

Ja znam da je umoran, ali ja koliko god da sam umorna imam volje za dobar sex   :Grin:  .

On je taj u našoj familiji kojeg boli glava  :Laughing:

----------


## laky

često jako često..ponekad mislim da imam višak muških hormona po tom pitanju....u braku smo 5 godina i sex je min 6 puta u tjednu... :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

ja isto ne kužim onaj sićušni komentar, ali nije mi   :Embarassed:  .
jerbo maria71 je navikla na svakakva pitanja!   :Laughing:

----------


## ana.m

Pa ne mogu reći x puta tjedno jer to tak varira...Nekad znamo svaki drugi dan (govorim o stanju kad nisam trudna), nekad jednom tjedno, nikad nam se nije dogodilo da nismo mjesecima...U prvoj smo trudnoći apstinirali od samog odnosa ali ne od drugih vrsta uživanja   :Grin:  . U ovoj uopće ne apstiniramo, ali je sve skupa dosta rijeđe nego inače. 
I jedva čekam da rodim jer mi je mašta nekako navijena u zadnje vrijeme i sve to treba razlizirati kad dođem na "staro"...Jedva čekam  8).

Istina nekad smo i nekoliko puta dnevno, pa skoro svaki dan, ali kako su pristizale obveze oko dijeteta, uskoro dijece, to se radi umora i drugih stvari malo smanjilo, ali kao što Maria71 reče. bitnija je kvaliteta nego kvantiteta    :Wink:  .

----------


## MGrubi

prije prinove klasika bi bila 3x dnevno (dobro jutro, siesta, laku noć)
sad je super ako uhvatimo vremena za 1xdnevno

----------


## maria71

Moja pokojna baba je imala kumu kojoj je moto bio slijedeći

moja p*** ,moj dućan

kome hoću tome dam!

tu sam filozofiju objeručke prigrlila a 

u braku sam promijenila 

zadnji stih u  kad hoću  tad dam .....

  no ako mm pritisne prave gumbe na veš mašini   :Wink:  , onda popustim


 :Grin:

----------


## mikka

moram priznati da sam razmisljala zadnjih dana da otvorim ovu temu. uvijek mi je izgledalo da sam frik zbog nedostatka zelje za sekskom. u mojim vezama bi se dogadao jednom mjesecno (kad bi popustila nagovaranju  :Laughing:   (jadni moji bivsi)) a od drugih sam slusala ono minimalno jednom dnevno. pa mislih da samnom nesto nije u redu i ine refleksne pomisli.
sa md-om je seks od pocetka bio cest-kad bi se vidli. a to bi bilo rijetko kao i sada  :Grin:  . a kad se vidimo, o onda je super, pogotovo sada nakon poroda, ja imam puno vecu zelju i vise uzivam u seksu, cak ide i prema tome da pocinjem dozivljavati orgazam tu i tamo  :Laughing:  (prije je to bio SF).
znate onu staru dobru od hp-a
..meni se iskreno vise neda
znojiti na njoj dok ona drijema
bas me briga sto kuja melje
cim ona ode-ja vadim zelje..

----------


## Deaedi

> prije prinove klasika bi bila 3x dnevno (dobro jutro, siesta, laku noć)
> sad je super ako uhvatimo vremena za 1xdnevno


 :shock:  Svaka čast!

Moram ja hitno poraditi na kvantiteti. Ali, objektivni faktori su tu:
MM radi u smjenama, pa nam je tu broj zajednickih veceri i vikenda prepolovljen. 
H ide spavati izmedju 23-24h, pa dok ona zaspi, obicno s njom zaspi i onaj koji je uspavljuje.

Bolje da se ja ne izjasnim s konkretnim brojem.

----------


## jele blond

> Moja pokojna baba je imala kumu kojoj je moto bio slijedeći
> 
> moja p*** ,moj dućan
> 
> kome hoću tome dam!
> 
> tu sam filozofiju objeručke prigrlila a 
> 
> u braku sam promijenila 
> ...




 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Maxime

Pa nasa 'garaza' je za sada jos uvijek zatvorena (sto ne znaci da se ne sluzimo alternativnom metodama   :Laughing:  ). Iskreno mi jos nije do seksa, nekako sam psihicki kilometrima udaljena od intimnih odnosa s (jadnim) muzicem. Doci ce sve na svoje, samo treba malo vremena ...

----------


## Moover

Ma, bolje da se suzdržim od komentara....   :Grin:

----------


## traktorka

> Ma, bolje da se suzdržim od komentara....


Samo te čekam   :Smile:

----------


## malena beba

maria71   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

iskreno, kod mene bolje nego prije bebe   :Grin:

----------


## LeeLoo

> maria71 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Moja pokojna baba je imala kumu kojoj je moto bio slijedeći
> 
> moja p*** ,moj dućan
> 
> kome hoću tome dam!
> 
> ...


  :Laughing:

----------


## Moover

> kad nisam raspoložena ,dućan zatvoren


Uf, a jel bi bila razočarana kad bi saznala da TM zadovoljava svoje potrebe negdje drugdje ako ti često nisi raspoložena??

----------


## maria71

misliš da ima neku tetu ta tlane?

joj,micek...   :Laughing:  

ako te iskreno zanima pošalji mi pp

----------


## Moover

ne, ne zanima me...

----------


## anima

> maria71 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kad nisam raspoložena ,dućan zatvoren 
> 
> 
> Uf, a jel bi bila razočarana kad bi saznala da TM zadovoljava svoje potrebe negdje drugdje ako ti često nisi raspoložena??


ja sam 99% uvjerena da kad ti se često neda to završi tako zato ja dam   :Grin:  moš ga j..

----------


## maria71

nije sve crno bijelo u životu.....ne vjerujem baš da su svi muški vođeni donjom glavom,a i vi uopće niste shvatili niti detaljno pročitali moj post 



al ajde evo jedne prigodne pjesmice

sjedi mare na kamen studencu 

stisla noge ne da p  beeeep njemcu ,joooooooooooj

tko je shvatio,shvatio


ajd zdravo   :Wink:   :Grin:

----------


## rinama

:Klap:  bravo mare, to je to!
A ko ne kuži, ni neće.

a da nisi i ti račica u horoskopu?Ha?

----------


## Moover

Jel se vi baš na svakoj temi morate jedna drugoj ulizivat ili...?   :Grin:  

Bolje dat, nego srat...   :Grin:

----------


## bimba iaia

:/ I kod nas je to postalo rijetko(za razliku od trudnoće).
Za Novu god.je dobio na poklon lubri uz želju "da mu u 2007 ide sve ko podmazano",
al moram se pohvalit da smo neko jutro na brzinu i bez toga.  :Grin:  
Možda kad "završim unutrašnje preuređenje" i prorade hormoni bude toga i češće
 ( a tek kad osvojimo ponovno naš krevet...  :Rolling Eyes:   )

----------


## Yuna

A ja nemam neke želje...ne znam zašto je to tako.
A nema ni on.

----------


## rinama

> Jel se vi baš na svakoj temi morate jedna drugoj ulizivat ili...?   
> 
> A bili i ti malo?
> 
> 
> Bolje dat, nego srat...


Na obostrano zadovoljstvo nadam se ili ti gledaš samo na sebe?

----------


## melani25

poprilicno rijetkoosim toga i kad se sexamo cini mi se sve tako jednolicno a premorena sam da bih uvodila neke promjene...

----------


## dinna

Moj libido je još uvijek toliko nizak da sam ja otprilike ovak  :Coffee:  dok to radimo.

----------


## jadranka605

Quality time nam je ispod svake kritike...isključivo zbog mene
možda jedan do dva puta tjedno  :/

----------


## MGrubi

http://dnevnik.hr/naslovnica/scena/z...0801_22326.php

----------


## happyness

Hm,meni je isto libido nekam nestal.Čak do te mjere da da mi je neko rekao da je to moguće,rekla bi mu da me ne pozna.Al toliko sam fokusirana na Luku da jednostavno se ne mogu tak opustiti da ne mislim na njega nego na ono kaj radim.A to kaj radim neću raditi ako mislim na sto drugih stvari.Nisam takva.To radim između ostalog i zbog vlastitog zadovoljstva a ne zato jer mi je to dužnost.(Užas,kakva riječ za nekaj tak lijepo.)Hvala Bogu pa su tu neki drugi načini da i MM ne padne u depresiju.  :Grin: 
Kaj se članka tiće,ja znam zakaj ja hoću seks,a da ima bolesnih ljudi i to sam znala.

----------


## Anita-AZ

Postoje različite faze, naravno... No, primjetih da smo najsretniji kad ne prođe više od 2 dana bez vođenja ljubavi.

Slazem se da je bitnija kvaliteta od kvantitete, no postoje periodi života u kojima to dvoje nesmetano ide u paketu i to su ujedno i najsretniji periodi.... baš smo u takvom.  8)

Drago mi je što smo iz nekog razloga MM i ja uvijek usklađeni.... i ne događa se da je netko turbo napaljen, a ovaj drugi bi najradije pojeo ključ od dućana. Ili smo lako napaljivi? Kad smo oboje tako sexy.   :Razz: 

________________________

----------


## MalaBuba

> Quality time nam je ispod svake kritike...isključivo zbog mene
> možda jedan do dva puta tjedno  :/


ok.... želiš reći da je to rijetko, jel?  :shock:

----------


## jadranka605

> ok.... želiš reći da je to rijetko, jel?


  :Yes:   :Wink:

----------


## MalaBuba

> MalaBuba prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ok.... želiš reći da je to rijetko, jel?


evo još jednom:  :shock:

----------


## happyness

Ja se moram pridružiti MalojBubi. :shock: 
MM bi  :D   :Grin:   :Klap:  da imamo takav prosjek sad kad imamo sina.
A umjesto toga smo obadva   :Sad:  .

----------


## MalaBuba

jadranka, šta da kažem osim   :Naklon:

----------


## jadranka605

e sad mi je   :Embarassed:

----------


## ana.m

> e sad mi je


Pa ja sam mislila da je ejdan do dva puta tjedno rijetko-to je naš prosjek kad nisam trudna...Riiiijetko kad se desi rijeđe, nekad je i 3 puta...
Sada sam već pomalo horny i jedva čekam da rodim da se krene u akciju, imam planove za sebe i MM-a!   :Grin:

----------


## MalaBuba

ajme, cure, posramile ste me skroz! sad je meni   :Embarassed:  
očito sam zaboravila na trenutke prije bebe...  :/

----------


## jadranka605

*ana.m* meni je to malo   :Laughing:  
A šta se ustručavaš sad pred kraj  :? 
Meni da je moj bija pri ruci dobro bi ga iskoristila (a bila mi željaaa  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------


## ana.m

Ma ne ustručavam se, dapače, ali nije tako često kao prije jer se ne osjećam nimalo seksi, jer mi je do nedavno bilo prevruće i disati, a poze, bolje da ne pričam. Ali baš se sada spremam u akciju jer se nadam da će požuriti porod!

----------


## jadranka605

da, vidjeh   :Wink:

----------


## baby_eve

joj, mi smo prije trudnoce skoro svaki dan ili 2x, ali sada nista, jer mi je ili mucno ili me to boli. 
A valjda ce mi doci zelja kada prodje 1 T. 

prije par dana mi je doslo u 2 ujutro pa sam ga probudila, a poslije je 2 dana vikao da je iskoristavan  :Rolling Eyes:   a sta mogu kad mi je doslo  :Laughing:   :Grin:

----------


## MalaBuba

> prije par dana mi je doslo u 2 ujutro pa sam ga probudila, a poslije je 2 dana *vikao da je iskoristavan*   a sta mogu kad mi je doslo


o, jadan!   :Laughing:

----------


## tryxy

od poroda  :/  nabrojim na prste jedne ruke.   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Moover

Ja u prosjeku svaki drugi dan, MŽ u prosjeku dvaput mjesečno.   :Grin:

----------


## maria71

[quote="MMoover"]Ja u prosjeku svaki drugi dan, MŽ u prosjeku dvaput mjesečno.   :Grin: [/quote

 : opad u nesvijest i pad niz stepenice

----------


## iridana2666

Kod nas ima prilično oscilacija. Nakon prvog poroda kad smo stigli jer njega ionako nikad nije bio kući (na putovanju i po 10 dana), a kad je i bio, barem jednom dnevno (koliko nam je kćerka dozvolila). Nakon drugog poroda, nekih godinu i pol barem jednom dnevno, li kad sam počela raditi, to se smanjilo na oko 3-4 puta tjedno. Sad kad on radi 2 posla, prođe ponekad i tjedan dana da ne bude ništa. Zadnji tjedan je cijeli kući pa je bilo svaki dan, ponekad i dvaput   :Grin:

----------


## mali karlo

samoda vam javim da smo mm i ja razgovaralii  i rekla sam mu sve šta mi je na duši. Već je 2 tjedna na godišnjem i doma nam je JAKO živahno, sva sreća da karlo spava 2 puta dnevno :D  :D .                    Nekoko sam u zadnje vrime smirenija, zadovoljnija, sretnija....... Znam od čega  :Embarassed:

----------


## maria71

super !  :D

----------


## loo

joj kod nas nakon prvog poroda ja sm morala tjerati mm od sebe (bila epi) ali coek bio uporan pa nakon 5 tjedana uspio dobiti i bilo je barem 1 dnevno (nekada i vise puta). To je bilo prije 9 god, a sada situacija katstrofa (zamjenili ulogu tjeranja od sebe). U cijeloj trudnoci (osim ona prva 3 mj moglismo cijelo vrijeme)bilo mozda 10tak keksanja, nakon 6 tjedana (tj odugovlacio kao moram prvo na pregled iako nije bilo ovaj put epi) i obavljenog pregleda di je receno da je sve u najboljem redu samo 2 puta i to na moje nagovaranje i izistiranje. 
sve me je strah da mm poprima zenske hormone jer jedino sam cula od zena da ih boli glava, da su umorne..... a sto se muskih tice jedino sto sam cula kada i gdje ,moze i odmah.

----------


## dambo

mi ništa  8) 
totalna apstinencija  8)

----------


## div

Tjedno 2 puta.. :D 

___________

D 1998.
I 2007.

----------


## Felix

citam vas i ne vjerujem. pa kad vi ljudi to stignete???  :? odoh odavde, bolje da vam ne kvarim prosjek...  :Laughing:

----------


## Anita-AZ

> citam vas i ne vjerujem. pa kad vi ljudi to stignete???  :? odoh odavde, bolje da vam ne kvarim prosjek...


Kad djetešce spava, prva stvar koju treba učiniti jest seeeex! Onda ide ručak, punjenje mašina i ostalo.... I tako se stigne.  8)

----------


## MGrubi

ili ručak zagori, ili je veš neopran, ili je dnevni razbucan

mi imamo kompromis: on posprema suđe u mašinu i čisti pod a ja mu dam   :Grin:

----------


## happyness

> Felix prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> citam vas i ne vjerujem. pa kad vi ljudi to stignete???  :? odoh odavde, bolje da vam ne kvarim prosjek... 
> 
> 
> Kad djetešce spava, prva stvar koju treba učiniti jest seeeex! Onda ide ručak, punjenje mašina i ostalo.... I tako se stigne.  8)


Kad djetešce zaspi prva stvar koja se radi je vraćanje kičme u prvobitni položaj( ako je zaspalo na rukama ). Ako je zaspalo na ciki u krevetu, akrobatsko silaženje s kreveta i munjevita priprema obroka za taj dan jer dok se probudi -daj jesti. Zatim neprestana animacija, ako se igra solo pospremanje, stavljanje veša u mašinu i sl. do slijedećeg uspavljivanja koje ne mora uvijek biti jednostavno i kratko. I tako prek dana. M-evi rade pa se ova tvoja konstatacija vjerojatno odnosila na vikend. Ili dok je muž na godišnjem. Mislim da je ovaj scenarij češći. ( Dao Bog da sam u krivu, pa da je svima onak kak je opisala Anita-AZ )

----------


## k2007

da se priključim temi...

kad sam rodila, mučilo me zašto MM ne želi kao prije (često i dugo i sve ostalo što uz to ide..), čak mi je prošlo kroz glavu da se stvari više nikada neće vratiti na staro. 
sad, 4 i pol mj. od poroda, seks odličan (i sve što uz to ide   :Grin:  ) i za moj ukus dovoljno čest (nikad nismo obraćali neku pozornost na učestalost koliko na trajanje (o daaa  :Embarassed:  ) i kvalitetu. sad mi je čak i bolje nego prije trudnoće (iako da je po mome ubacila bih još koju zaigranu večer u tjedni prosijek, hehe)

----------


## MGrubi

> Kad djetešce zaspi prva stvar koja se radi je vraćanje kičme u prvobitni položaj


misionarski položaj   :Grin:

----------


## inga

Ne mogu vjerovati koliko vas ima uspaljenih. Pohotnice jedne!
Ja jednostavno nemam snage, spaava mi seee.   :Sad:

----------


## Moover

Vrijeme provedeno na Roda forumu je obrnuto proporcionalno vremenu provedenom u krevetu... pa se po broju postova može sve lako provjeriti...   :Grin:

----------


## k2007

> Ne mogu vjerovati koliko vas ima uspaljenih. Pohotnice jedne!
> Ja jednostavno nemam snage, spaava mi seee.


poznato mi je to "spava mi seee....". ali ja na to gledam ovako:

seks (ako je dobar) :
a) razbudi i djeluje ako injekcija optimizma i energije
b) pogoduje mirnom, lakom snu....

ni a) ni b) ne može biti loše   :Wink:

----------


## k2007

djeluje KAO , a ne djeluje AKO ...sorry...

----------


## mikka

> Vrijeme provedeno na Roda forumu je obrnuto proporcionalno vremenu provedenom u krevetu... pa se po broju postova može sve lako provjeriti...


pogotovo kod mene. kad sam kod md-a broj postova mi drasticno padne  :Grin:

----------


## Anita-AZ

> poznato mi je to "spava mi seee....". ali ja na to gledam ovako:
> 
> seks (ako je dobar) :
> a) razbudi i djeluje ako injekcija optimizma i energije
> b) pogoduje mirnom, lakom snu....
> 
> ni a) ni b) ne može biti loše


Točno tako!  8)

----------


## inga

Jooj, mogla sam mislit da cete me sad zaskociti s teorijama.   :Laughing:  
Jednostavno sam dosla do raspada sistema, ali vjerujem u obnovu.

----------


## vissnja

Dobro a jel ima neka od vas dobrovoljka/dojilica da mi uleti na par dana? Naime moje dete spava uglavnom sa cikom u ustima, pa ako bi neka htela da pozajmi ciku, a da se MM i ja posvetimo jedno drugom. Kako smo zagoreli 5min bi nam bilo dovoljno   :Laughing:

----------


## mikka

vissnja, kad dodem u bg javljam se na duznost  :Grin:

----------


## vissnja

E baš sam na nekom drugom topicu (gde si pisala da je TM u Bg) htela da ti kažem da se javiš za šetnjicu, ali može i za ovo   :Laughing:  
Šalu na stranu moje dete svako dnevno spavanje 'sprovodi' sa cikom u ustima, a uveče se uspavljuje satima pa MM uglavnom zaspe pre nje   :Sad: 
Nadam se da će se situacija popraviti, inače ovo je strašno, 4x za 4 meseca!!!!

----------


## mikka

cuj, kolko se ja vidim s md, ne stojite vi ni tako lose..  :Wink:  
poziv za setnju necu odbiti.. pristajem biti i surogat sisa ako treba.

----------


## Franciska75

Meni je radi krvarenja i jako rizične trudnoće (mirujem od početka) zabranjen sex! Bar onaj klasični po knjigama!   :Grin:  A prije ...  :shock:   :Embarassed:

----------


## duška

prije trudnoće svaki drugi treći dan,u trudnoći dok god smo smjeli(do 6.mj)a poslije trudnoće kad god stignemo jer smo se tek vretili doma od mojih i muž je preko tjedna u zg,znači vikend je naš čim cure hajaju.inače ako prođe predugo bez sexa oboje smo napeti i nervozni,ovako kvalitetno provodimo zajedničko vrijeme(ono malo što ga imamo)

----------


## kikki

mi smo se stalno seksali prije trudnoce, pa sam se bas bojala kako ce biti nakon poroda tj da li cu mu biti i dalje privlacna (udebljala sam se, pun trbuh i grudi strija i to me totalno deprimira jer sam sama sebi ruzna i to pogubno djeluje na moju seksualnost), ali se sad seksamo skoro i cesce-zahvaljujuci mm. ja cesto puta budem premorena, ali me on uvijek uspije nagovorit i uvijek mi je drago nakon jer je po meni seks u braku jako vazan i ja se poslije super osjecam i blazeno zaspem, i mislim si pa mozda bas i nisam neprivlacna??

----------


## tryxy

Jučer mi je MM konačno priznao zašto smo skoro bez se... Kaže da je to od kad je bio na porodu.    :Sad:

----------


## Franciska75

> Jučer mi je MM konačno priznao zašto smo skoro bez se... Kaže da je to od kad je bio na porodu.


 :shock:  Nije valjda??? Prestani mu kuhati,prati... pa reci da ne kuhaš otkad si rodila!   :Love:

----------


## MGrubi

> Jučer mi je MM konačno priznao zašto smo skoro bez se... Kaže da je to od kad je bio na porodu.


razgovor trebate vi

----------


## happyness

> Jučer mi je MM konačno priznao zašto smo skoro bez se... Kaže da je to od kad je bio na porodu.


Daj skuži ti njega! Pa kaj nemre odvojiti te dvije stvari? Pa ne bude svaki put tak izgledalo, pa nebude svaki put izašla beba. Mislim, ne...?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mikka

mogu vam reci da sam se i ja bojala da necu vise biti privlacna md-u. na svu srecu se nije dogodilo, bar tako on kaze.
tryxy bas mi je zao da je takva situacija. htjela sam napisati da mu mozda das malo vremena da to rijesi, ali vidim da si rodila prije skoro godinu dana. jesi sigurna da je to od poroda?

----------


## jadranka605

*tryxy* pokušaj mu pojasnit da je porod u biti jedno krasno iskustvo..koje je tebe obogatilo kao ženu...i neka pogleda šta ste s njim dobili...
e, da...dijete dat na čuvanje, pa na provod...
ali sve u svemu...razgovor...

----------


## kraljica85

MM nije bio na porodima, ali se više pali na mene otkad sam mama. sad dal je stvar u cicama, ne znam  :Rolling Eyes:  . 
i ja sam s svakim djetetom sve više napaljenija, i sex mi je sa svakim porodom sve bolji, ko da su mi se namnožili živčani završeci... nama je prosjek jednom dnevno sad kroz ljeto. čim se pruži prilika . po danu, po noći, gdje i kak stignemo. ponekad kad MM dođe s posla na pauzu, a beba spava i stariji sin se zaigra, znamo se zaključati u kupaonu. nismo jednom vikali kroz vrata da popravljamo veš mašinu   :Grin:

----------


## rinama

> ponekad kad MM dođe s posla na pauzu, a beba spava i stariji sin se zaigra, znamo se zaključati u kupaonu. nismo jednom vikali kroz vrata da popravljamo veš mašinu


Mi vićemo da peremo prozore pa smo zaključali radi propuha.

----------


## Franciska75

> kraljica85 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ponekad kad MM dođe s posla na pauzu, a beba spava i stariji sin se zaigra, znamo se zaključati u kupaonu. nismo jednom vikali kroz vrata da popravljamo veš mašinu  
> 
> 
> Mi vićemo da peremo prozore pa smo zaključali radi propuha.


  :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## inga

Cure, bas ste lude   :Laughing:

----------


## Moover

> Ja u prosjeku svaki drugi dan, MŽ u prosjeku dvaput mjesečno.


Evo, sustigao sam ženu...  :D

----------


## Deaedi

> Jučer mi je MM konačno priznao zašto smo skoro bez se... Kaže da je to od kad je bio na porodu.


A cuj, neki nsiu za to, sta ces...

Ali sad nema natrag, sta je vidio, vidio je. 
Ja bi pak rekla, sto manje razgovora o toj temi, vise akcije i inicijative i zaboraviti ce sta je vidio.

----------


## Loryblue

ne seksamo se uopće, prešli smo u "rodbinske" odnose  :Grin:

----------


## mali karlo

> ne seksamo se uopće, prešli smo u "rodbinske" odnose


  :Laughing:  pa danas je  i incest postao normalan  :Laughing:  
Nama još uvijek dobro ide, nadam se da će tako i ostat

----------


## Loryblue

> Loryblue prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ne seksamo se uopće, prešli smo u "rodbinske" odnose 
> 
> 
>   pa danas je  i incest postao normalan


oh, samo što incestuozno ne frcaju iskre  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## magda

> kraljica85 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ponekad kad MM dođe s posla na pauzu, a beba spava i stariji sin se zaigra, znamo se zaključati u kupaonu. nismo jednom vikali kroz vrata da popravljamo veš mašinu  
> 
> 
> Mi vićemo da peremo prozore pa smo zaključali radi propuha.


Kad se ovih dvoje starijih zaigra ,a najmlađi zaspe u podne zakljućamo se u sobu i kažemo starijima da uspavljujemo bracu...   :Grin:

----------


## salen

> ili ručak zagori, ili je veš neopran, ili je dnevni razbucan
> 
> mi imamo kompromis: on posprema suđe u mašinu i čisti pod a ja mu dam


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Kad bi bar moj ovako...dala bi mu svaki dan!
Prije poroda kao zečevi...
poslje poroda duuugo jako bolno (epi.) pa stoga i jako rijetko...
sada napokon uživam i vraćamo se u normalu...
 :Grin:

----------


## white_musk

[quote="maria71"]


> Ja u prosjeku svaki drugi dan, MŽ u prosjeku dvaput mjesečno.  [/quote
> 
>  : opad u nesvijest i pad niz stepenice


i na kraju stepenica tresneš u mene koja sam pala  tik prije tebe  :Grin:

----------


## white_musk

> Vrijeme provedeno na Roda forumu je obrnuto proporcionalno vremenu provedenom u krevetu... pa se po broju postova može sve lako provjeriti...


kako onda da razumijemo to da se tvoj broj postova brzo povećava( u zadnjih par mejseci),a žena nije tu   :Raspa:

----------


## LiNa ČoKoLiNa

> Ako to učinimo 1-om tjedno zadovoljna sam, nešto se događa!
> A ako više puta nemrem vjerovat! Ali trudimo se!
>  :D


isto tako on stalno radi po noći 7 dana u tjednu po 12 sati mi ustajemo ,on spava cjeli dan i tako ukrug...i onda se nađemo npr.zajedno pod tušem i dogodi se  :Laughing:

----------


## Ana :-)

Mi se stalno seksamo...i opet mi nije dosta  :Grin:

----------


## rinama

> Mi se stalno seksamo...i opet mi nije dosta


 8)

----------


## koksy

Otkad sam rodila, samo subotom   :Laughing:  
Preko tjedna smo premoreni oboje pa onda u subotu kad se malo vise naspavamo jer smo s malim na smjene, onda nadoknadimo za cjeli tjedan. U nedjelju on ide rano spavat zbog posla tako da je sad ta subota postala tradicija.
Nije ni prije bebe bilo nista vise jer je bio na terenu cijeli tjedan osim vikenda pa nam je subota vjerovatno i iz navike dan za sex.

----------


## sajbermama

> Ja bi stalno, ali je MM taj koji kiksa  
> 
> Ja znam da je umoran, ali ja koliko god da sam umorna imam volje za dobar sex   .
> 
> On je taj u našoj familiji kojeg boli glava


kod nas isto ovako, s vremenom i mene proslo

----------


## Ana :-)

*Sajbermama* kod nas se situacija napokon popravila (vidi gornji post)  :Grin:  , tako da vjerujem da će i kod vas biti ubrzo bolje  :Love:

----------


## disa

Kad je o sexu rijec Ana  :Smile:   je neizostavna  :Laughing:  
Mi smo prije cesto,svaku drugu noc od prilike,nekad na moj zahtjev a nekad na njegov...a sad poslije trudnoce...prvo nismo jakoooo dugo,tri mjeseca pa onda par puta i sad opet pauza jer sam ja dobila m a taman smo se bili uhodali  :Grin:

----------


## Ana :-)

> Kad je o sexu rijec Ana   je neizostavna


  :Embarassed:  





 :Grin:

----------


## dtrstenjak

e pa drage moje da se malo nasmijete koje niste čule vic o muži i ženi koju stalno boljela glava kad trebao biti sex.KAD GOD MUŽ HTI SEX ŽENU BOLJELA GLAVA.NEZNA KAJ BI I ON NJU ODVEDE U ZOLOŠKI VRT KOD KAVEZA GDJE BILA GORILA.KAD GORILA UGLEDA ŽENU POČME URLIKAT.MUŽ JOJ KAŽE DAJ ŽENA POKAŽI MU CECKA I KAD POKAŽE GORILA JAČE ZAURLIČE.NATO MUŽ ŽENI NO ŽENA DAJ MU POKAŽI I DRUGOG I ONA POKAŽE A GORILA JOŠ JAČE POĆME VIKATI.A MUŽ NA TO NO ŽENA KAD MU POKAZALA CECKE DAJ POKAŽI I OSTAK TIJELA.ONA SE SKINE I POKAŽE A GORILA POLUDI,RASTAVI REŠETKE I POČME TRČATI ZA ŽENOM.NA TO MUŽ VIČE ZA NJIMA,ŽENO NO SAD NJEMU KAŽI DA TE BOLI GLAVA.POZDRAV

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

znači nije se dobro skidati pred gorilom  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## maria71

nije se dobro skidati ni na cesti

----------


## kristina_zg

o moj Bože....vi to sve dosta često prakticirate....u ovom braku ja sam ta koja ima muške hormone..mi smo dosta rijetko i prije trudnoće..1-2 puta tjedno..kad sam ostala trudna, seksali smo se uglavnom zbog MENE, i to svega 4 puta do 6.mjeseca trudnoće... sad sam pred porodom...i uopće me strah kaj će biti nakon tog..dođe mi da ga zadavim!!!!  :Laughing:

----------


## kristina_zg

ovdje ipak dolazi drugi smješko --   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## elin

dakle cure, spremite se na šok: od poroda, a tome ima već više od 6 mjeseci niti jednom.  :Saint:   Razmišljam da odem u opatice.   :Laughing:  Prije poroda, često i bilo je izvrsno - govorim o odličnim orgazmima. Ja sam zbog izgleda vagine (posebno kasapljenja izazvanog epiziotomijom) poprilično samosvjesna tako da sam čak i zahvalna mu na tome što ništa ne pokušava. On ništa ne govori, ali ništa niti ne pokušava, valjda i njemu nije svejedno kak to dole sve izgleda. Kad čovjek vidi gubi volju. Međutim, počinje mi već jaako faliti. Pitam se imaju li sex shopovi kakav popust u ovo blagdansko vrijeme.   :Grin:

----------


## mali karlo

> mu na tome što ništa ne pokušava. On ništa ne govori, ali ništa niti ne pokušava, valjda i njemu nije svejedno kak to dole sve izgleda. Kad čovjek vidi gubi volju. :


ej pa radite to u marku, nemojte na svjetlu  :Idea:

----------


## happyness

a kaj da ja napravim?
poslije poroda me doktor previše zašio, iako je gin. rekla da baš lijepo izgleda.  :Rolling Eyes:   problem je u tome kaj ja mislim da je preuska, odnosno ne da mislim nego osjećam. trebala sam stavljati nekakve tabletice s aplikatorom al nema pomaka. boli me za pop....ti. da li je itko od vas imao takvo iskustvo i da li se ikad to rastegne na prijašnju veličinu?
Mislim, sad mi je već smješno, al kad se sjetim kak me boli odmah mi zabjegne smijeh...a MM je sve sličniji onoj gorili  :Laughing:

----------


## mali karlo

mene je poslije poroda bolilo ko da mi je prvi put  :Embarassed:  
ali mm je bio dosta nježan i išli smo totalno lagano, ono malo ćemo danas pa ćemo sutra nastavit.

----------


## happyness

jeee, a kaj ak sutra nemreš...? pa ni preksutra, onda se opet skvrči, da tak velim, i opet smo na početku  :Sad:  . i MM je isto nježan, druga opcija ni ne postoji u ovim uvjetima, al ko da je preusko. čula sam da su neke žene morale ići na korekciju jer il je bilo estetski očajno ili više nije bilo funkcionalno. e ja bi to htjela izbjeći, pa me zanima da li mi netko može reći dal se to s vremenom proširi. 
a na drugom porodu ću ja osobno doktoru dati upute   :Mad:

----------


## mali karlo

> . čula sam da su neke žene morale ići na korekciju jer il je bilo estetski očajno ili više nije bilo funkcionalno. e ja bi to htjela izbjeći,


to još nisam čula, užas, ja imam sreću pa nisam šivana. JOj ne znam šta da ti kažem osim da vam poželim sreću da uspijete

----------


## elin

> elin prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mu na tome što ništa ne pokušava. On ništa ne govori, ali ništa niti ne pokušava, valjda i njemu nije svejedno kak to dole sve izgleda. Kad čovjek vidi gubi volju. :
> 
> 
> ej pa radite to u marku, nemojte na svjetlu


Daa, bojim se da je veličina gospođe poprilična, tko zna što bi se dogodilo u mraku. Možda veli "draga ja svršio", a ja "kad".  :Laughing:  Ipak, počinih grešku u koracima kad sam ga zamolila da mi ranu od epi pošprica byvicin sprejom, jer me peklo za poludit. Što ćeš, usjekla mu se slika tog čudovišta u pamćenje. Moram priznati da me već drma grda no sex kriza, a gospođa niti da bi se barem malo suzila.   :Grin:  Onda potez očajnika: zovem ginekologa i velim mu da je gospođa ogromna. On će meni na to da mogu na estetku, ali će mi se sve opet rasturiti na drugom porodu. I kaj da mu velim? Kakav drugi porod čovječe, mislim se, da mi je vidjeti malo akcije bila bi presretna. 8)

----------


## happyness

elin, pa kak su samo uspjeli s šivanjem napraviti nekaj većim nego što je bilo? :? znam da ti neće biti nikakva utjeha al vjeruj mi rado bi se mjenjala s tobom. između premale i prevelike itekako bih izabrala preveliku, jer ti to možeš raditi i tak da ti M ne gleda tamo a moj M i da žmiri mene boli do nesvjesti...koma, dvije krajnosti i nijedna ne valja...

----------


## Moover

možda nije stvar u gospođici, nego u gospodinu... probajte se zamjenit za muževe...   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## happyness

> možda nije stvar u gospođici, nego u gospodinu... probajte se zamjenit za muževe...


Dobraaa!  :Laughing:

----------


## Yuna

Ja se rijetko osjecam za to i razloga sto se ne osjecam sexy i cesto sam umorna.
A kad se ne osjecam sexy, onda mi se ni ne sexa.

Ah...nadam se da ce doci dani kad cu se ponovno osjecati sexy.

----------


## Yuna

Joj to za preusko i mene brine. Tko zna mozda ima doktora koji ti zele pomoci pa ju malo jace zasiju, a tebi onda vise nije do sexa   :Laughing:  
Mozda mjeri po svom kad sije   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  


Ali ja mislim da ima nesto i u dojenju- ako dojis, manja je vlaznost, pa se mozes osjecati preusko. 8)

----------


## ivarica

> elin, pa kak su samo uspjeli s šivanjem napraviti nekaj većim nego što je bilo? :? znam da ti neće biti nikakva utjeha al vjeruj mi rado bi se mjenjala s tobom. između premale i prevelike itekako bih izabrala preveliku, jer ti to možeš raditi i tak da ti M ne gleda tamo a moj M i da žmiri mene boli do nesvjesti...koma, dvije krajnosti i nijedna ne valja...


happyness, nabavi neki lubrikant pa probaj
vidi ovdje iskustava
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9487&start=0

----------


## tina parada

mi 1x tjedno......
ja bi i više ali je on "preumoran"....
ja nemam pojma kako je njemu na poslu....lako meni....ja sam stalno doma....i budim se "kad hoću" a on u 6h ujutro.....i "meni je uvik lakše" jer on misli i kad je doma na posao i ne može se sad skoncentrirat na sex kad ima "toliko toga na pameti"............  :Razz:

----------


## happyness

> happyness prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> elin, pa kak su samo uspjeli s šivanjem napraviti nekaj većim nego što je bilo? :? znam da ti neće biti nikakva utjeha al vjeruj mi rado bi se mjenjala s tobom. između premale i prevelike itekako bih izabrala preveliku, jer ti to možeš raditi i tak da ti M ne gleda tamo a moj M i da žmiri mene boli do nesvjesti...koma, dvije krajnosti i nijedna ne valja...
> 
> 
> happyness, nabavi neki lubrikant pa probaj
> vidi ovdje iskustava
> http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9487&start=0


eto, ja marljivo sve pročitala ( i usput se doooobro nasmijala) al nekak sam ostala  :? . naime, neznam da li je problem u podmazanosti ili u stvarno previše zašivenoj khm...jel, ...a ništ, onda moram probati i to da bi saznala odgovor....hvala za link!  :Kiss:

----------


## mali karlo

> ja nemam pojma kako je njemu na poslu....lako meni....ja sam stalno doma....i budim se "kad hoću" a on u 6h ujutro.....i "meni je uvik lakše"


ovako i moj mm kaže a to šta se ja po noći probudim 486 puta dok on spava to nema veze

----------


## erik

ja sam se tek ubacila, super ste  :Laughing:  
Nakon poroda prvi seks je pao nakon 7mj!!!!!
Bilo je međusobnog zadovoljavanja ali dalje nisam dopuštala.
Imala sam velike traume nakon poroda, a i sa grudima problema koji su prošli tek nakon 5mj, pa ne mogu se seksati samo s pola tijela   :Smile:  
Na početku je bolilo, bila sam jaaako uska, ali to se sve vratilo na svoje, MM je bio jako nježan, ako se nisam mogla opustiti, ostavljali bi to za drugi put.
Inaće ja nisam neka seks mašina, mene više usrećuje dekoriranje stana   :Smile:  , na žalost MM koji bi dva puta dnevno 8)  
Prosjek pokušavam zadržati na tri puta tjedno, ali umor mi uzima želju, bebač ima 13mj, ja sam sama s njim do kasnije popodne, a onda oko 10 kada zaspi MM kaže, pa ja cijeli dan na poslu a ti doma, kako si umorna !?
 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## elin

heppyness, uzela si mi riječi iz usta - fakat između nas dvije normalna vagina. Problem i dalje ostao. MM tvrdi da će se stisnuti već, samo ne znam baš, od poroda prošlo više od 7 mjeseci. Kako im je uspjelo da ostane veća nego prije ne znam, ali cure fakat je tako. Možda da odem nazad u bolnicu da mi dodaju koji šav?  :Laughing:

----------


## happyness

aha, samo idi pa budeš ispala ko ja. lijepo ti kažem, budi sretna kaj si od dvije opcije dobila povoljniju, jer bome ovo kak mene boli...bol kod prvog odnosa je mila majka prema ovome. koma! čak mi na um padaju kojekakve stvari s čim bi proširila, al onda opet, nisam baš tak nastrojena...  :Embarassed:  ma, trebalo bi ih tužiti za duševne boli  :Laughing:   :Grin:

----------


## šefika

curke meni mm reko da bi on da opet ostanem trudna nakon poroda što prije...da sam mu sad sexy više nego ikad...  :Laughing:  
mislim da njega pucaju hormoni,a ne mene  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## happyness

je, i MM je poludio za mnom a ja sam sad falingasta. sad, kad bi trebala iskoristiti da je tak lud, neeee, sad sam ja preuska  :Mad:  ( god damn, Murphy!)

----------


## roby

Curke   :Naklon:  .
Prije trudnoće - koma. Ne znam ni sama kako sam i ostala trudna   :Laughing:  . NAkon tri mjeseca trudnoće - odlično ( 2-3 x tjedno).
Sada opet pustinja.... osjećam se kao slonica.
A čisto me zanima kako će biti poslije poroda!?! Dobro, sve dok ne počnem raditi.....a onda, što je jamio-jamio je.   :Grin:

----------


## bleeda

auuuu...sad kad sam vas sve pročitala sad me strah za moju budućnost.

od početka trudnoće MM i ja smo se praskali pravo...i prije al dobro to je bilo normalno
sad na zadnjem pregledu je doc rekao da mi je posteljica nisko i da ne prakticiramo žešći sex (između ostalog)
MM je to malo prebukvalno shvatio pa bi sad valjda telepatski   :Laughing:  , još ćemo se počet zvat..ono a odem u kupaonu, on u sobu pa telefonski sex   :Laughing:  

kako će tek bit kad rodim?   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## elin

> curke meni mm reko da bi on da opet ostanem trudna nakon poroda što prije...da sam mu sad sexy više nego ikad...  
> mislim da njega pucaju hormoni,a ne mene


Uuuu, M ti je perverzan, jesi li za zamjenu...  :Laughing:  Brijem da nisi. Kod mene i dalje ništa, ja čekam, sad se već bojim uzalud. Gđa nikud, i dalje iznenađena događanjima od prije preko 7 mjeseci zjapi u šoku :shock: , g od M ne trepće. Sorry cure, kriza, kriza, kriza na kvadrat.  :Grin:

----------


## Noah2008

> Ja bi stalno, ali je MM taj koji kiksa  
> 
> Ja znam da je umoran, ali ja koliko god da sam umorna imam volje za dobar sex   .
> 
> On je taj u našoj familiji kojeg boli glava


U potpunosti se slažem s tobom!!!  :Taps:   I  kod mene je tako. Prije nego što sam uopće krenula sa sadašnjim suprugom, mislila sam da imam sasvim normalan pogled na sex life i normalnu želju za sex-om. A sad, čak i prije nego sam ostala trudna mislim da sam neki frik. Kad god ja prva krenem, njega boli glava, treba se okupat pa mu se kasnije neda, umoran je...
Čak se pitam kako smo uopće ostali trudni  :Saint:   :?   :Laughing:  . A sad kad smo u blaženom stanju, sexa ima sve manje, ali i brže svrši, jer kaže da sam mu sad s velkim tibom jakoooooooooo seksipilna i da se više ne može suzdržati.   :Rolling Eyes:  Pa kako god da okreneš, ja ostanem suha  :Predaja:   :Raspa:  .

----------


## Noah2008

> e pa drage moje da se malo nasmijete koje niste čule vic o muži i ženi koju stalno boljela glava kad trebao biti sex.KAD GOD MUŽ HTI SEX ŽENU BOLJELA GLAVA.NEZNA KAJ BI I ON NJU ODVEDE U ZOLOŠKI VRT KOD KAVEZA GDJE BILA GORILA.KAD GORILA UGLEDA ŽENU POČME URLIKAT.MUŽ JOJ KAŽE DAJ ŽENA POKAŽI MU CECKA I KAD POKAŽE GORILA JAČE ZAURLIČE.NATO MUŽ ŽENI NO ŽENA DAJ MU POKAŽI I DRUGOG I ONA POKAŽE A GORILA JOŠ JAČE POĆME VIKATI.A MUŽ NA TO NO ŽENA KAD MU POKAZALA CECKE DAJ POKAŽI I OSTAK TIJELA.ONA SE SKINE I POKAŽE A GORILA POLUDI,RASTAVI REŠETKE I POČME TRČATI ZA ŽENOM.NA TO MUŽ VIČE ZA NJIMA,ŽENO NO SAD NJEMU KAŽI DA TE BOLI GLAVA.POZDRAV


 Došao muž s posla kući, ušao u spavaću sobu i zagrlio suprugu dok je ležala u krevetu. Počne je on tako strastveno ljubiti, na šta će ona njemu : pusti me, boli me glava. Sutradan isti scenari, ali ipak malo drugačiji. Dolazi muž kući, ulazi u sobu.Počne strastveno ljubiti suprugu, jednom rukom je miluje, a u drugoj drži kutijicu aspirina. Na to će žena: Pa dobro šta će ti te tablete? Jel te boli glava?
A muž će: Ne boli, al to je za svaki slučaj ako tebe počne boliti  :Laughing:

----------


## šefika

> Gago prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> curke meni mm reko da bi on da opet ostanem trudna nakon poroda što prije...da sam mu sad sexy više nego ikad...  
> mislim da njega pucaju hormoni,a ne mene 
> 
> 
> Uuuu, M ti je perverzan, jesi li za zamjenu...  Brijem da nisi. Kod mene i dalje ništa, ja čekam, sad se već bojim uzalud. Gđa nikud, i dalje iznenađena događanjima od prije preko 7 mjeseci zjapi u šoku :shock: , g od M ne trepće. Sorry cure, kriza, kriza, kriza na kvadrat.


  :Laughing:   dr nam zabranila   :Laughing:  
al nisam za zamjenu  :Grin:

----------


## elin

> elin prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Gago prvotno napisa
> ...


što je dr zabranila sex ili zamjenu  :Laughing:  Nije valjda sex  :Sad:

----------


## bjuma

ja sam uvijek voljela sex!!! i uvijek sam bila raspoložena!!!
poslije poroda- kao da je nestao libido.   :Crying or Very sad:  
rana još uvijek boli na dodir. ne osjećam se privlačnom. stomak je još uvijek prilično velik. još nisam otišla na depilaciju, jer ne znam smijem li. mislim, osjećam se lijepom, ispunjenom, ali ne i sexy. ne mogu pronaći adekvatan izraz za to, ali ispunjena sam duhovno. i nekako mi nije do toga. volim svog muža. i stvarno mi je privlačan. ali, nešto se dešava s mojim tijelom, što ne uspijevam dokučiti.   :? 
a jedva sam čekala da prođe ovo vrijeme kad ćemo ponovo moći  :Preskace uze:

----------


## šefika

:Razz:  
dr sex,ja zamjenu  :Laughing:

----------


## Inaja

super mi je što ima ova tema   :Smile:  , nekako mi je lakše kad pročitam da nisam usamljen slučaj, drago mi je da sam dio ovog foruma da mogu podjeliti sve ovo...
prije trudnoće je bilo ok, jedanput do dva puta sedmično, međutim kad sam ostala trudna bilo mi je zabranjeno, i sad me stid priznati   :Embarassed:  porodila sam se prije skoro 7 mjeseci  još uvijek nismo, nekako nemam volje, preumorna sam, počela sam raditi prije mjesec, ne znam ni kad mi dan-noć prođe, moram priznati da smo jednom probali, međutim bebi zaplak'o, mlijeko počelo kapati i nismo nastavili, nekako mi je čudno

----------


## Inaja

> poslije poroda- kao da je nestao libido.   
> mislim, osjećam se lijepom, ispunjenom, ali ne i sexy. ne mogu pronaći adekvatan izraz za to, ali ispunjena sam duhovno. i nekako mi nije do toga. volim svog muža. i stvarno mi je privlačan. ali, nešto se dešava s mojim tijelom, što ne uspijevam dokučiti.   :? 
> a jedva sam čekala da prođe ovo vrijeme kad ćemo ponovo moći


upravo to, isto se tako osjećam, čitavo vrijeme pokušavam objasniti... oboje smo sretni, presretni...al mi se ne da   :Wink:

----------


## mama marela

Ma, mislila sa vas pitati koliko vam je vremena prošlo između poroda i prvog seksa?
Vicim neke spominju 7 miseci,ja rodila prije misec i po i već mi fali, a ni dok sam bila trudna nismo smjeli zadnje vrijeme tako da se tu nakupilo par miseci. Je, rodila sam na carski, gospođica je netaknuta ali me još jaaaako boli rez, a je ne mogu dočekati,   :Embarassed:   a opat strah me je...

----------


## mali karlo

nemojte se forsirat kad dođe, dobro je. Mi imamo faze kad se svaki dan sexamo a nekad nema po misec i više. Nekad se dogodi da se meni da a mm-u ne da illi obrnuto. bitno je da se svi volimo  :Love:

----------


## mali karlo

> rodila sam na carski, gospođica je netaknuta ali me još jaaaako boli rez, a je ne mogu dočekati,    a opat strah me je...


sorry ak sam preizravna a da se malo oralno, meni je to nekad bolje nego sex  :Embarassed:

----------


## bjuma

i ja sam rodila na carski. sad će dva mjeseca. rana je zarasla, ali je taj predio još uvijek bolan na dodir. osim toga, jedva čekam kad ću moći na depilaciju. 

mi smo pokušali neku večer, ali sam ja bila sva skvrčena i boljelo me je. e, sad ne znam je li to zbog toga što me psiha pere. ili je stvarno boljelo.

nije da mi ne pada na pamet sex, štaviše, nedostaje mi pravo... samo, nekako, kad dođe do toga... nije to to... misli su mi kod djeteta. jednostavno, nekako, kao klada se osjećam. nimalo razigrano. i kao da jedva čekam da sve završi što prije. ne znam... kao da će me neko "uhvatiti" kako radim nešto što mi ne priliči. nekima je to možda uzbuđujuće, ali meni zaista treba da budem opuštena.

----------


## mama marela

> sorry ak sam preizravna a da se malo oralno, meni je to nekad bolje nego sex


Nisi ali u mene ti je ili sve ili ništa...  :Grin:

----------


## mali karlo

> mali karlo prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> sorry ak sam preizravna a da se malo oralno, meni je to nekad bolje nego sex 
> 
> 
> Nisi ali u mene ti je ili sve ili ništa...


  :Laughing:   a ludilo si stara

----------


## Muca

uskoro će biti dva mjeseca od poroda...a ja se još ne usudim. :/

----------


## mali karlo

> uskoro će biti dva mjeseca od poroda...a ja se još ne usudim. :/


polako,  sve će doć na svoje   :Love:

----------


## elin

evo, ja ulazim u već svoj 9 no sex mjesec od poroda i moram priznati da, iako sam prije plakala zašto nema sexa. da mi je postalo svejedno. Izgubio se libido totalno. Gago, dr rekla no sex  :Crying or Very sad:  pušiona, meni u trudnoći bio najbolji. No čuvaj se i čuvaj bebu.   :Love:

----------


## mama marela

> evo, ja ulazim u već svoj 9 no sex mjesec od poroda


 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## Moover

ajme, oćel netko počistit ovu paučinu što se navukla na ovu temu?   :Grin:

----------


## mali karlo

> ajme, oćel netko počistit ovu paučinu što se navukla na ovu temu?


  :Laughing:

----------


## mama marela

Stidljivo   :Embarassed:  prijavljujem prvi sex nakon poroda i nije bilo loše, mislim za prvi put  :Embarassed:  . Malo onako neugodno, stidljivo,tinejdžerski,... Podsjetilo me na prvi put uopće...  :Grin:  
I znate šta?! Otkrila sam da se sada bojim nove trudnoće.Neka buba mi je u uhu i nikako da prestane zujati...
Zzzzšta ako jezzzzzzrano jezzzzzzne smiješzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## mali karlo

bravo  :D

----------


## elin

> ajme, oćel netko počistit ovu paučinu što se navukla na ovu temu?


nije O.K. da moju gđu vrijeđaš, ona nema paučinu  :Laughing:  , kad pišem no sex mislim da muški dio roda, ostaje i ono drugo što je gđa iskusila i to poprilično, tako da je lijepo svježe očišćena i posaugana   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Molim lijepo. :D

----------


## elin

e da dodatak ovome gore da se nebi nekaj krivo pomislilo, kad kažem ono drugo mislim na ono sam svoj majstor.   :Laughing:

----------


## bjuma

meni je to postalo opterećenje...
mislim, hoće li uspjeti ili ne?
sinoć ja bila preraspoložena, a njemu se spavalo.  :Mad:  
večeras je on raspoložen. a ja se bojim da se ne desi repriza prošlog puta, kad nam baš i nije išlo od ruke. 
na kraju je on završio u kupatilu. zatekla sam ga kako sjedi na poklopcu, zamišljen, pogleda koji je prolazio kroz pločice, negdje daleko... kad sam ga upitla šta je problem, odgovorio je pitanjem- jel' te ja to više ne privlačim?
 :Laughing:

----------


## mama marela

> . zatekla sam ga kako sjedi na poklopcu, zamišljen, pogleda koji je prolazio kroz pločice, negdje daleko... kad sam ga upitla šta je problem, odgovorio je pitanjem- jel' te ja to više ne privlačim?


  :Laughing:  Da nije bio spušten poklopac sve što si napisala imalo bi i te kako smisla.Naime, i ja tako izgledam na tom mjestu...  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## bjuma

> bjuma prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> . zatekla sam ga kako sjedi na poklopcu, zamišljen, pogleda koji je prolazio kroz pločice, negdje daleko... kad sam ga upitla šta je problem, odgovorio je pitanjem- jel' te ja to više ne privlačim?
> 
> 
> 
>   Da nije bio spušten poklopac sve što si napisala imalo bi i te kako smisla.Naime, i ja tako izgledam na tom mjestu...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## buca

a vi ste žene lude   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

mi smo se prvi put poseksali nakon mjesec dana. ja sam bila prestravljena jer sam mislila da će me boljeti kao nakon prvog poroda, a uopće nije.
čak mi ni libido nije pao. ma totalna suprotnost od onog perioda nakon prvog poroda.
jedino me nova trudnoća plaši...nismo baš ljudi od prezervativa...ali sad ih silom prilika koristimo dok ne smislimo nešto drugo.
inače nam je dobro funkcionirala metoda c. interr. između dviju trudnoća, ali mene je sad previše strah...  :Unsure:

----------


## mama marela

> .
> jedino me nova trudnoća plaši...nismo baš ljudi od prezervativa...ali sad ih silom prilika koristimo dok ne smislimo nešto drugo.
> inače nam je dobro funkcionirala metoda c. interr. između dviju trudnoća, ali mene je sad previše strah...


O,da znam kako ti je! Znam, znam...

----------


## mama_mia22

dragi mi stiže za siljdeći vikend i savje nabrijan naravno.
a meni je libido niži no ikad.
i sad imam osjećaj kao da to moram raditi. bračne dužnosti i to. pa mi se još više ne da.
al morat ću...

----------


## mama marela

A što se mora nije teško  :Grin:  
Meni je tlaka prvi put nakon dugo vremena a onda mi se osladi...  :Laughing:   :Embarassed:

----------


## mali karlo

najgore je ponovno počet a onda kad se to ustali u dnevnom ili tjednom rasporedu...ok je    :Grin:

----------


## elin

buca, kaj bi ti pao libido, pa poseksala si se mjesec dana nakon poroda. Ja i dalje ništa i samo se još ponekad sa sjetom sjetim da sam nekad imala normalan seksualni život.

----------


## kristina_zg

> o moj Bože....vi to sve dosta često prakticirate....u ovom braku ja sam ta koja ima muške hormone..mi smo dosta rijetko i prije trudnoće..1-2 puta tjedno..kad sam ostala trudna, seksali smo se uglavnom zbog MENE, i to svega 4 puta do 6.mjeseca trudnoće... sad sam pred porodom...i uopće me strah kaj će biti nakon tog..dođe mi da ga zadavim!!!!


evo me 2 mj nakon poroda- desilo se č u d o- smanjio se libido, nemam toliko ni volje ni želje
ostvarila se suprugova želja  :Laughing:

----------


## bjuma

e, da se pohvalim, moj se prilično popravio... :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## floresita

Ja isto posle poroda nemam neku jaku zelju za seksom :?

----------


## bjuma

floresita, ništa čudno. izgleda da nam svima treeba malo vremena da se ponovo prihvatimo kao seksulana bića, naspram novonastale i predivne nam uloge- mama 24/7.  :Heart:

----------


## disa

Ja imam i volju i zelju za sexom ali mm nema,uopste,stvarno ga polako pocinjem mrziti zbog toga.Stvarno nema smisla,stvarno je bezobiran i stvarno i stvarno.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kristina_zg

prerano se poveselih- jer, koliko god da mi se želja smanjila, svog mužića neću dostići....ne mogu vjerovat da tako nešto postoji...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kristina_zg

fakat ne kužim kaj je s tim muškima?? postajem ljuta  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## mama marela

Da se mijenjamo?!  :Grin:

----------


## kristina_zg

ajmo  :Laughing:

----------


## disa

> Da se mijenjamo?!


Hej i ja bih se rado mijenjala sa nekom koja ima malo vatrenijeg muza  :Grin:  ovaj moj je katasrofa!Nismo se sexali mjesec dana a on jos uvijek gleda utakmicu svako vece a ja cekam u krevetu spremna  :Evil or Very Mad:  i cekajuci zaspim...stvarno nije normalan!

----------


## kahna

Hm. Da se i ja prijavim i odgovorim na pitanje: Jaaaaakoooo rijetko.
Ako sam dobro prebrojala od poroda smo se seksali 4 ili 5 puta. 
Moj libido u podrumu   :Crying or Very sad:  , a MM-ev pred kompjuterom.
Nikako da se dovedemo u red. Sve ja čekam, pa on čeka da ga pozovem  :/ , pa ja neču zvati - nek sam dođe. 
I tak to ide- i svako veče zvisim.
Ušli smo u začarani krug.
O Bože, više se niti ne sječam kako to izgleda   :Grin: 
*mama marela* - možeš muža poslati  8)

----------


## ella

sex sto je to 

evo jucer ostali sami bez djeteta na par sati i nije nam palo na pamet ni da bi sjeli svaki pred svoj komp i uzivali rekli da cekamo bolje dane 
a njegov razlog je da nece radit brata jos   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Moover

Znači, samnom definitivno nešt nije u redu?!?  :?

----------


## kahna

> Znači, samnom definitivno nešt nije u redu?!?  :?


Ma neee.
Ja znam da samnom ''nešto'' nije u redu. 8) 
Samo me zanima ima li pomoći?  :Embarassed:

----------


## kahna

Mislim, hoće li vremenom biti bolje. Odnosno po starom ili?

----------


## Moover

> Mislim, hoće li vremenom biti bolje. Odnosno po starom ili?


A neam pojma, to trebaš pitati muža...   :Grin:

----------


## kahna

> kahna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mislim, hoće li vremenom biti bolje. Odnosno po starom ili?
> 
> 
> A neam pojma, to trebaš pitati muža...


Ma njemu samo treba komp. krepati (iskreno se nadam da će skoro   :Grin:  ), pa će se valjda sjetiti da ima ženu.  :Saint:

----------


## melange

> mama marela prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Da se mijenjamo?! 
> 
> 
> Hej i ja bih se rado mijenjala sa nekom koja ima malo vatrenijeg muza  ovaj moj je katasrofa!Nismo se sexali mjesec dana a on jos uvijek gleda utakmicu svako vece a ja cekam u krevetu spremna  i cekajuci zaspim...stvarno nije normalan!


znaš li ti gdje se u kući nalazi kutija s osiguračima?  :Wink:   :Grin:

----------


## kahna

> disa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  mama marela prvotno napisa
> ...


Znam gdje je, ali zna i on.....

----------


## xenia

sutra će biti 4 tjedna kako sam rodila i nažalost još ništa jer još uvijek lagano krvarim ali prakticiramo neke druge oblike maženja i paženja   :Smile:   zapravo već puna dva tjedna imam jaku želju ali nikako da skroz stane to krvarenje

prvih 10-tak dana stvarno uopće nisam razmišljala o sexu, čak ni MM, ali čim su otpali šavovi i rana prestala boljeti želja se vratila

sad jedva čekam da stane i to krvarenje pa da krenemo u pravu akciju i nekako sam optimistična, mislim da će biti dobro

----------


## mama marela

O, pa mogla bi ja biznis pokrenuti...  :Laughing:  Otvaram listu čekanja...
I svima dobro...  :Grin:

----------


## Angie75

> O, pa mogla bi ja biznis pokrenuti...  Otvaram listu čekanja...
> I svima dobro...


A nama na kružoku se ništa ne hvališ?   :Wink:

----------


## mama marela

Kolika bi tek onda lista bila?!  :Grin:

----------


## mama marela

It is back... :D 
Mislim na moj libido,naravno
Zvuči kao porno sait sada ali već 3 dana za redom...  :Grin:   :D   :Sing:   :Bouncing:   :Yes:

----------


## llella

mi smo se posexali prvi put 7 tjedana nakon poroda, i bilo suho  :Laughing:  pa nakon toga malo podmazali i bilo super, sad ide i bez podmazivanja. sex puuuuno bolji nego prije, a sexamo se kad stignemo, 2-3puta tjedno, jer bebač neće zaspati prije 23h, a ponekad tek oko 1h, želja je tu i kod mm i kod mene, ali dok ona zaspi ja sam već krepana. a prije poroda sexali se nekoliko puta dnevno, ah lijepa su to bila vremena

----------


## njokica

> prije trudnoće MM je htio i po 2 puta dnevno da  vodimo ljubav, a radili smo to soro svaki dan, u trudnoći nije bilo baš tako često ali bilo bi oko 3 puta tjedno, no nakon poroda(karlo ima 11 mj) ja neznam jesmo li vodili ljubav sve ukupno 10 puta. On gleda porniće i to me ne smeta, al ono nek i mene malo zadovoljava. Baš je sebičan  . Ponekad pomislim da ima drugu  :/  , zna proć i po nekoliko mjeseci bez s.x-a. Ima li još tko sličnu situaciju il sam sama??


Ja imam sličnu situaciju...

MM i ja smo, prije no što se desila (jako nam željena) beba, bili u vezi 6 g, i zapravo smo uvijek bili umjereni u seksu, a prije nego se desila beba sex je bio cca jednom u tjedan-dva. U trudnoći smo to obavili max. 5 puta jerbo mi je skoro cijelo vrijeme bilo zabranjeno sexanje (smekšan grlić maternice, opasnost prijevr. poroda). Naravno da je MM počeo intenzivnioje gledat pornjave u tom periodu, što se i nastavilo nakon poroda, a kad sam od ginićke dobila dozvolu 1,5mj nakon poroda, ja mislila da će navalit na mene a on ništa   :Sad:   . Prvi put smo to obavili 6mj nakon poroda, a on je inicirao samo 2put  :Sad:   :Sad:  , mala sad ima 9mj. Zadnji put kad sam ja inicirala, odbio me je  :Crying or Very sad:  (a to je bili pred ca mjesecipol) Osjećam se nepoželjno, i stalno mi bude u glavi susjeda koja ima malo dijete a ona se s mužem sexa skoro svaki drugi dan, zato jer se njemu da. Ljubomorna sam   :Unsure:  I stalno se pitam: kakav je to muškarac kojem NIJE DO SEKSA  :? 
U biti sexa mu se ali zato gleda porniće - to mu je puno lakše nego se znojit nadamnom  :/  
Kad ga pitam zašto neće sex, onda veli da nije da ne želi, nego da nikad nemamo vremena zbog male (što naočigled i jest točno   :Rolling Eyes:  ). Onda ja kažem a kako to da se svi drugi sexaju samo mi ne, da možemo nać vremena, samo se treba malo potrudit, itd.itd., a on veli da JA onda iniciram. Lako za mene, ali ja se želim osjećat poželjnom   :Wink:

----------


## Palagruža

Mi se u zadnje vrijeme seksamo skoro svaki dan. Skoro smo se poseskali jucer, skoro prekjucer, skoro prekprekjucer   :Laughing:  
Ma uvijek kad mislimo da imamo malo vremena za sebe nesto iskrsne. Ili netko nazove da bi dosao do nas, ili se beba probudi, ili mi jednostavno kolabiramo od umora i zaspemo. I tako, dva i pol mjeseca nakon poroda, jos uvijek nista. Ali budemo valjda ovih dana   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## babyboys

i mi se skoro svaki dan seksamo. jedini problem je što ja zaspem s malcem svako veče, pa to ostane na skoro.

ali večeras ću sigurno ostat budna.
ili mi prostaje čekanje subote ujutro da popravljamo veš mašinu. opet.

----------


## mikka

mi se vise skoro uopce ne seksamo.

----------


## kristina_zg

ni mi..ali zato što sam ja trudna...MM bi najradije nakon što rodim.  :Mad:  ali neće moći, jok  :Razz:

----------


## rena7

Ne sjećam se tog događaja, eto toliko je to bilo davno   :Laughing:  

Bila sam trudna, pa ništa, nije dopustio doktor, a onda ogrooooman trbuh, bolni ginekološki pregledi- ništa..... i tako eto poroda...... sada boli rez, beba plače, mlijeko curi, ma svašta nešto. Čekam prvi gin pregled..... a do tada ništaaaaaaa..... a mjeseci idu, pa idu....


Najbolje da sam napisala kratko ništaaaaaa ili nikada   :Laughing:

----------


## disa

Sex,polako zaboravljam sta je to uopste???

----------


## slatkica-zg

Kod nas je sve bolje i bolje iako bi M.M htio puno cesce,ali kad nas plac malicke prekine jednom,pa drugi put,e onda ti treci put vise nije do nicega :Smile: )  S obzirom na posao,dijete i druge obaveze seksualan zivot nam je prilicno bogat i kvalitetan :Smile:

----------


## nenaa

> Sex,polako zaboravljam sta je to uopste???


X. 
A da odem doktoru? Razmišljam o tome već neko vrijeme, ali me je   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  . Vjerujem da ima veze sa hormonima.

----------


## slatkica-zg

> disa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Sex,polako zaboravljam sta je to uopste???
> 
> 
> X. 
> A da odem doktoru? Razmišljam o tome već neko vrijeme, ali me je     . Vjerujem da ima veze sa hormonima.


naravno da su hormoni i treba vremena da se sve vrati na svoje...vjeruj mi kako si izgubila zelju tako ce i doci,mozda jos veca nego prije :Smile: )

----------


## Isabel

Sad me vec pomalo brine. Prije rodjenja moj libido je bio odlican, cak i malo veci od MM. Nas intimni zivot bio je odlican, zanimljiv, zAdovoljavajuc, redovan, bogat... U trudnoci takodjer, jer sam imala zelju cijelo vrijeme trudnoce.
No, otkako sam rodila, moj je libido gotovo nestao. Nije me zabrinjavao, jer je to normalno, "krivila"'sam promjene hormona, dojenje, prirodni tok tijela. Ali, sad, nakon vise od godinu dana, iako je jos uvijek dojim, moj libido se nije nista popravio, iako ga stalno cekam da se popravi  :Razz: . Mislim, problem je samo u libidu, jer u samom osnosu uzivam kao i prije, i svaki put mi prodje kroz glavu zasto tako ne uzivamo cesce. Prije sam bila puna zelje, a sad zelje niotkuda, a sve mi je isto, i samoj mi nije jasno zasto. 
Hoce li se to popraviti i kada? Jel tako radi dojenja?

----------


## misliteljica

> Sad me vec pomalo brine. Prije rodjenja moj libido je bio odlican, cak i malo veci od MM. Nas intimni zivot bio je odlican, zanimljiv, zAdovoljavajuc, redovan, bogat... U trudnoci takodjer, jer sam imala zelju cijelo vrijeme trudnoce.
> No, otkako sam rodila, moj je libido gotovo nestao. Nije me zabrinjavao, jer je to normalno, "krivila"'sam promjene hormona, dojenje, prirodni tok tijela. Ali, sad, nakon vise od godinu dana, iako je jos uvijek dojim, moj libido se nije nista popravio, iako ga stalno cekam da se popravi . Mislim, problem je samo u libidu, jer u samom osnosu uzivam kao i prije, i svaki put mi prodje kroz glavu zasto tako ne uzivamo cesce. Prije sam bila puna zelje, a sad zelje niotkuda, a sve mi je isto, i samoj mi nije jasno zasto. 
> Hoce li se to popraviti i kada? Jel tako radi dojenja?


Osjećam točno kao ti, ne kužim u čemu je problem. Mislim da sam podsvjesno ljuta na muža jer nije preuzeo veći dio odgovornosti oko djeteta. I meni je seks ok kad se desi, alijakorijetko osjećam potrebu za njim

----------


## ana.m

> Jučer mi je MM konačno priznao zašto smo skoro bez se... Kaže da je to od kad je bio na porodu.


Uf, stara tema, ali ne mogu ovo ne primjetiti...Ja baš imam osjećaj da smo nakon poroda (prvog naravno, a ništa se nije promjenilo ni nakon drugog, a neće sigurno ni nakon trećeg) još maštovitiji, otvoreniji jedno prema drugome. On je moje drugo tijelo...I sad je stvarno stvar sve više u kvaliteti nego u kvantiteti...

----------


## Cheerilee

Ja sam u svakoj trudnoći (dakle, tri dosada) od negdje 14-15tj imala strogu zabranu odnosa od strane ginekologice..... Dakle u trudnoći nula bodova.... :Mad: 
Inače kad nisam trudna prakticiramo dosta često, nekoliko puta tjedno.... :Cool: 
Nakon poroda pričekamo prestanak krvarenja (al ajde naon prvog poroda nismo mogli izdržati dulje od mjesec dana,  :Smile: )
Sad intenzivno razmišljam o nekoj super kontracepciji koja bi mi odgovarala poslije poroda.........

----------


## misliteljica

Otkad sam se opet počela baviti sportom, zadnjih tjedan dva, libido se vratio. Mislim da su me mučile 4 kg viška...bolesna sam...

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Otišla na godišnji, samo dijete i ja i napokon sam se zaželjela mm! Trebala mi je samo jedna mala distanca od tjedan dana da se "vratim"!

----------


## klaudija

MM stalno radi noćne  :Sad:   :Mad:

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

> MM stalno radi noćne


I???
Pa ostaje vam cijeli dan...  :Smile:

----------


## sandra-zvrk

> MM stalno radi noćne


 Potpuno te razumijem.Kad se probudi oko 15 sati pije kavu, pa na brzinu mora nešto raditi jer nema kad,a kuća traži, pa je već vrijeme da krene na posao. 
No sreća pa moj ne radi stalno noćne.

----------


## klaudija

> I???
> Pa ostaje vam cijeli dan...


Ne baš cijeli, ali ostane nešto sitno.. još kad bi djecu mogli tempirat da spavaju kad nam paše bilo bi super.. ali..  :Smile:

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

> Ne baš cijeli, ali ostane nešto sitno.. još kad bi djecu mogli tempirat da spavaju kad nam paše bilo bi super.. ali..


Ma zezam te malo, naravno da nije lako sve uskladiti.
Vibram da krene na bolje.  :Smile:

----------


## klaudija

> Ma zezam te malo, naravno da nije lako sve uskladiti.
> Vibram da krene na bolje.


Ma znam.. Nije nama tako loše, bitna je kvaliteta, ne kvantiteta..  :Grin:

----------


## pinguica

> Sex,polako zaboravljam sta je to uopste???


X

----------


## TIGRICA

A meni je mm rekao da ga više niti ne privlačim. Imamo još i sina od 2,5 mj.imala sam carski po drugi puta,bojjim se nove trudnoće koje uopće ne smijem imati,bar 3 do 4 godine. Ma, drage moje meni nije ni do sexa nikak. Svega mi je pun kufer.A jel vam se kad desilo da vas sexa dok dojite,ma meni je to fuj.al šta ćeš moraš trpit radi bračnih dužnosti. jedva čekam da nabavim piule da možda se budem mogla opustiti.

----------


## kljucic

> A jel vam se kad desilo da vas sexa dok dojite,ma meni je to fuj.al šta ćeš moraš trpit radi bračnih dužnosti.


Ti se šališ, jel da?  :Shock:  Pa zar to itko radi u blizini djeteta?
I kako to on _mene_ može seksat? Valjda _se_ seksamo, nas dvoje, a ne on mene. Meni to zvuči ko silovanje  :Unsure:  A ova priča o trpljenju radi bračnih dužnosti mi je malo isto  :Unsure:

----------


## klaudija

> Ti se šališ, jel da?  Pa zar to itko radi u blizini djeteta?
> I kako to on _mene_ može seksat? Valjda _se_ seksamo, nas dvoje, a ne on mene. Meni to zvuči ko silovanje  A ova priča o trpljenju radi bračnih dužnosti mi je malo isto


Uzela si mi riječi iz usta.. nadam se da je šala..

----------


## ZO

> Uzela si mi riječi iz usta.. nadam se da je šala..


mora biti šala, ne vjerujem ni da sam ovo pročitala, a ne da to netko radi, moram reći da mi je došlo na povraćanje, iako nisam sklona ostavljati neke zgražajuće komentare nisam se mogla suzdržati

----------


## Ninči

Slažem se s curama i Tigrice, mislim da zbog svega što si napisala trebala bi razmisliti o tome da bježiš što dalje od takvog muža jer poniženja koja ti pruža su strašna!

----------


## Frida

Tigrice, ako je situacija zaista takva kako pišeš (ne privlačiš muža, sex trpiš da bi ispunila bračne dužnosti) bojim se da su to problemi koje moraš čim prije riješiti, zbog sebe i djece.

----------


## ana.m

> Slažem se s curama i Tigrice, mislim da zbog svega što si napisala trebala bi razmisliti o tome da bježiš što dalje od takvog muža jer poniženja koja ti pruža su strašna!


Nije na niti svjesna toga kada to ovako normalno i otvoreno napiše na forumu...Jao!

----------


## Ninči

I meni se čini da nije svjesna...ili si ne želi priznati  :Sad:  Kao što je Frida napisala- moraš misliti i na sebe i na djecu ako je stanje zaista kako pišeš.

----------


## sunce malo

E znate rijetko kad svratim na ovu temu koja je poprilično dugo iza nas,ali ovo što sam sad pročitala me je toliko zgrozilo.Imam poprilično velik želudac za sve i svašta,ali ovo kad sam pročitala mi je došlo da povratim.Samo se pitam kakav to čovjek može biti da to uradi,ma fuj.Netko je napisao da je to silovanje i meni isto to tako izgleda.Sorry na ovim riječima ali misli na sebe i na klince.Ništa nije vrijednije od tebe i djece.Želim ti sve najbolje od srca.

----------


## Sumskovoce

uf...  :Sad:  nije dobro *TIGRICE*...nije to dobro......probaj popričat sa mužem, ako možeš otvoreno o toj temi.....ne treba ti to u životu .....

----------


## Deaedi

Kad ovako nešto pročitam, onda se nadam da je to neki trol, jer je prestrašno da bi mogla podnijeti da se to stvarno događa.

----------


## bambus99

ufff..ajme...po prvi sam put na ovoj temi...ali..nemam rijeci...pa tigrice...ajme.... nikad nisam nista komentirala sta mi nije bas sjelo, ali ovo...pa jel taj tvoj muz normalan??!!!????

----------


## RozaGroza

*Tigrice*  :Sad:  žao mi ej da ti je takva teška situacija.
Ali nemojte po Bogu to radit blizu djeteta! Bila ti njemu privlačna ili ne, kakvi god vaši odnosi bili, dijete mora biti na prvom mjestu - morate mu pružiti zdravu atmosferu, a to da te "on sexa" dok dojiš je prestrašno!

----------


## stellita

ovo gore mora da je šala.....

----------


## MarijaP

Tigrice, u bračne dužnosti ne spada niti je ikad spadao sex pred djetetom bez obzira na dob djeteta.

Također, tvoje tijelo je preživjelo veliki napor (dva carska u kratko vrijeme) i tm je dužan iskazati poštovanje prema tebi i tvom tijelu i odgovorno se ponašati vezano za eventualne buduće trudnoće. E, to već spada pod bračne dužnosti - uzajamno poštivanje, razumijevanje i pomaganje.

Razlog za ovoliko zgražanje je činjenica da je sex pred djetetom zlostavljanje djeteta. Iako je mali, narušavate mu integritet. 

Zakonski je regulirano i silovanje u braku. Dakle, imaš pravo odbiti sex i prijavi svaki snošaj protiv tvoje volje.

Ima li itko da Tigrici preporuči neko dobro savjetovalište? U to se ne kužim, ali mislim da bi moglo biti od koristi. Možda da joj se pošalju podaci na pp jer je pitanje da li će uopće više otvarati ovu temu. 

Nažalost, ja vjerujem napisanom i mislim da toga ima i više nego se želi priznati. Imala sam priliku čuti jednog oca kako se hvali da je sinu napravio seku dok je mali (cca 2-3 god) bio s njima u krevetu budan i grlio majku. Tad nisam ništa komentirala jer sam bila u stanju šoka (i par dana kasnije), ali zato sad molim da, ako itko zna gdje treba uputiti ljude s ovakvim problemima, nek napiše.

----------


## chiarita2

ajme meni, ja ovo ne vjerujem! žao mi je Tigrice!

----------


## annie84

O moj Bože, grozno! Ja se još uvijek nadam da ona misli "dok doji" u smislu dokle god doji dijete (godinu-dvije), a ne tokom dojenja djeteta...u šoku sam!

----------


## marijakr

kakav mu je to užitak sexati dok ti dojiš, mislim halo!!!!

----------


## BebaBeba

Mi vodimo ljubav cca dvaput tjedno, uglavnom ovisno o raspoloženju, trenutno češće pošto radimo na bebi  :Smile:  Dok sam bila trudna znalo je biti i po tri puta na dan  :Grin:

----------


## ZO

mi se družimo svake prijestupne... umorna sam ko cucak.... ( vidi potpis + nespavanje ).... pošto sam sama sa njima većinu vremena glava mi je puna brige što kako što izvesti tijekom dana da sve nekako funkcionira....
...danas ujutro ja uletila u kupaonu, MM stoji gol nasred i kaže mi: gledaj me gledaj, tako da imaš cijeli dan o čemu razmišljat...
baaaaaaaaa......

----------


## mamaShe

E, da nešto provjerim:
gledala sam epizodu Cosby show-a, u kojoj Dr Huxtable (ili kako se već piše), dakle Cosby, koji je gin i radi u bolnici, napiminje paru koji su tek dobili bebu, da ništa sex barem 6 tjedana. Pitala sam se je li to zbilja neki zdravstveni podataka ili tako, radi filma. 
Nakon što sam rodila M,  prošlo je 4 tjedna, i pristala sam na sx, nije mi se baš dalo, ali ajde. I mislite da nisam opet prokrvarila? Jesam. I sjetial sam se Cosby-ja. Onda sam rekla, prije 6 tjedana ništa. Tako je bilo s J, i bilo je uredu. Istina, želja nula bodova, ali mm je ok, čeka, premda sam ponekad okrutna koliko jadan mora čekati...
Evo sada sam T, i zlo mi je ono kooooma zlo, cijele dane, i ne da mi se, ali nimalo.

----------


## Anemona

mamaShe, ne znam da li je 6 tjedana radi filma, ali i kod nas će ti svaki dr. preporučiti isto. Nema sexa 6 tjedana. To je valjda neki pretpostavljeni minimalni oporavak.

----------


## MarijaP

To je cca vrijeme potrebno za minimalni oporavak maternice - tjedan gore-dolje, kako kome. 
To je nekad i cca vrijeme potrebno da jajnici prorade bez obzira na dojenje (rijetko, ali ima slučajeva) pa valja i to uzeti u obzir  :Smile:

----------


## sirius

Nikad nisam čekala šest tjedana. Čekala sam da krvarenje stane i da mi sex padne na pamet.

----------


## mamaShe

Ma da, tak onekako. Izgleda da meni treba tih 6 tjedana...

*TIGRICE*, nadam se da se nisi prepala svih ovih čuđenja. Čudim se i ja, ali daj javi nam se. Nismo mi ništa protiv tebe ili vas. Naprotiv. Misim da ti cure žele pomoći, ako ti vidiš da ti pomoć treba. Drago mi je da ti je Bog uslišio želje za djecom, ali nisu djeca jedini sastavni dijelovi braka. Dapače: brak se definira kao zajednica muža i žene, a djeca su obitelj. Pa ako brak ne štima... uostalom, ti najbolje znaš, ali daj se javi. Vidim sa si zašutila nakon svih komentara koji su usljedili.

----------


## vjestica

meni je trebalo i više od 6 sedmica
a i tad, nakon 2 mjeseca se završilo samo na pokušaju
i ne smatram to okrutnošću prema mm 
smatrala bih okrutnošću prema meni da je on insistirao ranije

----------


## jelena.O

> mamaShe, ne znam da li je 6 tjedana radi filma, ali i kod nas će ti svaki dr. preporučiti isto. Nema sexa 6 tjedana. To je valjda neki pretpostavljeni minimalni oporavak.


kad sam bila na pregledu pitala doktorica dal je prošlo tih 6 tjedana, tek tad je htjela nekaj raditi i papu

----------


## vjestica

prošlo je 4 mjeseca od poroda, a ja još uvijek osjećam nelagodnost , zatezanje na mjestu reza od epiziotomije i u početku odnosa bol
bez durex gela ne smijem ni pomisliti da išta uradimo 
jel to ok i koliko dugo će to tako biti tj kad mogu očekivati povratak u prijašnje opuštenije odnose

----------


## diči

što se tiče mm-a on bi svaki dan, negdje dva do tri puta tjedno :Smile:

----------


## Jolly

meni je od poroda prošlo 2, 5godine, al sex je još uvijek toliko rijedak da mi je i misionarska poza čista egzotika

----------


## Bebinja

> meni je od poroda prošlo 2, 5godine, al sex je još uvijek toliko rijedak da mi je i misionarska poza čista egzotika


 
meni je ta poza nakon poroda užasna...ne paše mi nikako i imam neki glupi osjećaj u glavi-da sam u bolnici i radjam.

----------


## Elluna

> Sex,polako zaboravljam sta je to uopste???


Prošlo malo preko 4mj....
Prva dva puta - totalni promašaj...boli za poludit.
Nakon toga, uspjeli 2 puta. Isto bolilo za poludit, ali mi em žao njega, em žao mene, pa si sve kontam "praksom do savršenstva"  :Grin: 
Libido mi je umro.
Užasno mi je sve to. Prije nam je sex-life bio odličan, a sad... katastrofa.
Postajem nervozna frustra mustra.

----------


## sandra23

Čitam,čitam i rijetko tko zapravo napiše točno koliko često ima odnose  :Smile: 
Meni se ne da,još od prvog poroda,i prve trudnoće itd,itd.Druge su brige,stalno sam umorna i spava mi se navečer(a po danu su klinci budni,ujutro mi se isto spava ili se mali probudi u pol 6,a ja bome nebum ustajala u 4/5 ujutro radi dužnosti :Smile: ,po noći da me probudi bi ga zadavila,sad kad je bebi konačno počeo spavati).Inače nisam bila nešto posebno nabrijana ,u smislu da mi treba više puta dnevno i sl,2-3 puta tjedno je meni bilo čisto dosta,međutim to je sad mnogo rijeđe i ne fali mi.Ne zabrinjavam se,nisam frustrirana,kad se uhvatim tog posla :Smile:  dobro je,ali da imam potrebu poticati,nemam-zapravo rijetko imam.
Svima oko mene je tako,možda od 30 kolegica 2 imaju jače izraženiji libido,pa im treba na češćoj bazi.MM-u fali,a šta ću mu ja, naviknut će se,a možda se i stvari promijene kad klinci porastu,bude više slobode itd.

----------


## vissnja

Davno sam, mislim pisala na ovu temu, a sad kad je opet podignuta da apdejtujem.
Meni se zelja, onako full vratila tek kad je mala imala vise od dve godine. To naravno ima veze sa tim sto je pocela bolje da spava, mogla sam uglavnom da predvidim njena budjenja tokom veceri. Pa onda je smanjila i dojenje. Spavala celu noc, pa sam bila odmornija. A tad smo MM i ja pocelu tu i tamo da krademo neke trenutke nasamo, dok je mala sa babom i dedom. Nismo bas izlazili uvece, ali zajednicka setnja po kvartu, do prodavnice, u nabavku nam je znacila. To vreme nasamo mislim da je najvise uticalo.
Tako da cure, koje ste nedavno rodile, polako. Treba vremena.

----------


## Ginger

evo, 3 mjeseca nakon proroda ustalilo se na 2-3 puta tjedno
prvi put je bilo 6 tjedana nakon proroda, rana od epi zatezala, al svaki slijedeći put sve bolje i bolje
sad je super
tako je otprilike bilo i nakon prvog poroda koji je bio carski
kako bebe rastu, raste i učestalost  :Smile: 
al moje curke dosta dobro spavaju po noći, samo što kasno zaspu...
nije da nisam umorna, pogotovo sad kad su njih dvije s malom razlikom, al nekako nađemo vremena... volje uglavnom ima (mislim kod mene, kod njega uvijek ima volje)

----------


## bambus99

hmmmm... kod mene evo malo manje od 4mj, od poroda. prvih 7 tjedana ni blizu jer sam jos krvarila,onako malo, al je curikalo. pa recimo da samo "pokusali" nekih 8 tj, nakon poroda. al nije mi bilo bas......... :Embarassed: .
pa samo napravili neku "pauzu" od 2 tjedan, pa pokusali ponovo, pa ajde ...vec je nekako krenilo... mislim sta se tice mm on bi to vrrrllllooo cesto prakticirao  :Grin: .... ali meni se bas vise i neda kao nekada... sta se tice bebaca, poprilicno rano legne, ne budi se po noci, tako da mozemo po komodu.... uglavnom, da ne duljim, neka 2 puta tjedno... njemu to malo  :Mad: -a meni nekad i previse.  :Yes:

----------


## mitovski

*sandra23* vidim da smo rodile na isti datum i slično je i ovako kod mene nije da ja nemam želju ali sam toliko umorna da jedva čekam kad J zaspe da ukradem malo vremena za sebe, da nešto pročitam, pogledam koju seriju. Moja J se budi svaka 2 sata otprilike i cica tako da sam nekada baš iscrpljena. Nije često kako bi MM htio, ali razumije a ja vjerujem da će doći sve na svoje s vremenom. I ovo sto *vissnja* kaže nemamo vremena uhvatiti neki trenutak samo za nas dvoje a meni to jako treba da bih bila raspoložena za hopa-cupa. 
Meni je bitno da se kvaliteta nije smanjila a kvantiteta će doći na svoje, brinula bih se da je obrnuto.

----------


## Zeks

Nisam sigurna koliko puta tjedno ili mjesečno točno, ali u svakom slučaju puno rjeđe nego prije. Dvoje male djece, ja krepana, a njih dvoje ko dva priljepka. Spavaju sa nama u krevetu i to je još jedan problem. E sada mene nervira to što moj dragi muž meni tu i tamo zna malo prigovoriti kako ja njega zanemarujem. Pa jednostavno dok sve prepreke izbjegnem i preskočim, stvorim idealne uvjete opet moram jednim uhom osluškivati jel se jedno probudilo da ne probudi i drugo. Užas

----------


## anamix

uf, dvaput mjesečno. nekad se desi dvaput tjedno, ali fakat rijetko  :Smile:  ja bi voljela više, a i mm, ali naš patuljak se još uvijek budi svako malo što mene iscrpljuje, a i ubija mogućnost spontanog vođenja ljubavi. živim za dan kad će bar kad ode spavati spavati recimo 2 sata bez 3 buđenja, dojenja i ostalog...mi smo imali faze da smo navijali budilicu usred noći i seksali se jer drugačije nije išlo. sad planiramo uzeti slobodan dan kad malac krene u vrtić i nadoknadit bar malo propuštenog  :Razz:

----------


## Nikolina_S

Mene muči što osim što nemam volje (ni prije poroda ni poslije poroda  :Sad:  ) nikako mi neidu org. pa sam onda jos vise frustrirana i umjesto da uzivam samo razmisljam kako moram napravit jos to i to po stanu, moram svrsit jer ce se naljutit itd itd  :Sad:  :Sad:  A koliko se mi se.x.amo u mjesec dana moze se nabrojat i na prste  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Suzzy

Generalno gledajući većini se libido smanjio... sad mi je lakše.  :Smile: 
Kao i kod ostalih, umor je glavni krivac ali skužila sam da je jedan od većih krivaca za smanjeni libido to što mi se tijelo promijenilo, višak kilograma uzima danak... sama sebi loše izgledam pa mislim da ni njemu nisam privlačna.  :Sad: 
Baš se nekako loše osjećam prema MM zbog toga, kao da ga zanemarujem a ni sam nema pojma koliko mi fali... najviše od svega mi fali vrijeme za nas dvoje. Ne želim ništa na silu, ili spontano ili nikako. Ma... valjda to tako mora biti, bit će opet sve po starom kad klinci porastu... jedva čekam.

----------


## vissnja

anamix, MM je sam svoj gazda i ima klizno radno vreme, a ja ne radim
N je od ove jeseni u vrticu
i konacno smo seli na zelenu granu sto se sexanja tice (on svrati kuci na dorucak ili rucak  :Grin: )

Malo je napeto jer je cesto bolesna, ali bice bolje....

----------


## Ginger

> mi smo imali faze da smo navijali budilicu usred noći i seksali se jer drugačije nije išlo. sad planiramo uzeti slobodan dan kad malac krene u vrtić i nadoknadit bar malo propuštenog


 :Laughing: svaka čast! 

Suzzy meni isto fali to naše zajedniko vrijeme, samo za nas
al često dođe moja mama, pa ukrademo koji trenutak za sebe, iako su stvarno kratki ti trenuci, jer malena ciki non-stop
al nemoj se toliko brinuti za izgled, pa svatko normalan razumije da se tijelo nakon trudnoće i poroda promijeni, ako te to brine pa pitaj ga, al sumnjam da je to njemu problem

----------


## Suzzy

> al nemoj se toliko brinuti za izgled, pa svatko normalan razumije da se tijelo nakon trudnoće i poroda promijeni, ako te to brine pa pitaj ga, al sumnjam da je to njemu problem


već sam mu ja objasnila u čemu je stvar i naravno da njemu ništa ne smeta, srce moje  :Zaljubljen: ... to su samo moje mušice i valjda će me proći onog trenutka kad to prihvatim kao činjenicu, kad prihvatim ovu novu sebe

----------


## curlyjelena

Evo i mene na ovu vrlo zanimljivu temu. Moj malac će uskoro 9 mj.
Nakon poroda prvi sex je pao nakon misec dana. MM jedva dočekao, jer zadnja tri miseca trudnoće mi se nije smio približiti (a i sam bi govorija "da to nije više DI je nekad bilo").
I tako mi krenuli  :Grin:  Na nekih recimo 4x tjedno  :Very Happy:  Što se tiče želje, moja je poraslaaaa, jako u odnosu na prije trudnoće (valjda je sva ona apstinencija imala velik utjecaj)  :Klap:  al mi se zato puno češće desi da dobijem košaricu kad se navalim na njega  :Laughing:  jer je on jako umoran i mora se dizat ujutro.
Iako sam vrlo aktivna dojilja, koja se budi barem 3x po noći...rijetko spavam po danu...
Al za MM uvik iman vrimena, barem skoro uvik. Jer smatram da je to jako, jako važno  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Ripcord

Mi još nemamo tempo, jer se tek uhodavamo (danas mi je bilo 6 tjedana od poroda) i zasad smo se tek par puta laganini zabavili s _keksom_.

No fala Bogu da mi se libido vraća posljednjih dana (ne sjećam se da je tako nestao nakon prvog poroda, no davno je to bilo, a i uživali smo tijekom trudnoće sad doslovno do posljednjeg daha pa nije bila hića odmah kad sam izašla iz rodilišta) i da sam napokon dočekala da se mm poziva na svoje ''potrebe', budući da inače to redovito ja radim  :Grin:

----------


## suzach

Prošlo je tri mjeseca od poroda i nismo se seksali niti jednom... Pokušavali i ne ide. Boli me jako... Čitala sam jedan članak kako se mnoge mame poslije poroda osjećaju kao djevice... e pa upravo se tako i ja osjećam... Boli, zateže, peče... Malo sam tužna zbog toga, ali klinjo nas toliko izmori prek dana pa prođe i tjedan da niti ne pomislim na seks....bar ja... MM je priznao da mu jako fali, al kad ne ide, ne ide.... Možda je to sve u mojoj glavi.....

----------


## Ninči

Suzach, probajte sa nekim lubrikantima jer je dolje nakon poroda jako suho i zato te boli i teško vam ide.

----------


## redprincess

Mi smo se nakon poroda prvi put nakon točno 2 mjeseca, pokušali smo i prije, ali nažalost nije išlo - što mogu zahvaliti onome koji me šivao. Jedan šav je jako zatezao i osjećala sam ga još dugo. Negdje kad je malena imala 3 mjeseca ustalili smo se na 1 do 2 puta tjedno. Zanimljivo mi je da smo vrlo redoviti nedjeljom (to nekako ne propuštamo! nesjećam se kad je bila zadnja nedjelja da nismo), a ako se desi još i tokom tjedna - to nam dođe kao bonus  :Smile: . I više uživamo nego prije, ja sam opuštenija, iako imam popriličan višak kg, to mi manje smeta nego prije. Apstinencije za vrijeme trudnoće nije bilo, mislim da je najduže prošlo 10 dana i to neposredno pred porod.

----------


## mala-vila

> ne keksam se na normu.....kvaliteta prije kvantitete   
> 
> p.s. kad nisam raspoložena ,dućan zatvoren


potpisujem

----------


## gabica80

hmmmm............... čitam i kao da čitam svoj slučaj. :Smile:  nažalost osjecam se kao djevica...prokleto šivanje.... , bas me boli i dokle ce ???nakon 4 mjeseca !!!!
bojim se da nikad nece više biti kao prije..šmrccc

----------


## Iris

> hmmmm............... čitam i kao da čitam svoj slučaj. nažalost osjecam se kao djevica...prokleto šivanje.... , bas me boli i dokle ce ???nakon 4 mjeseca !!!!
> bojim se da nikad nece više biti kao prije..šmrccc


eto i ja čitam i sve više padam u bed...imam po tom pitanju stvarno ok mm-a i začudo i libido veći nego prije trudnoće, ali "gospođa s kata niže" nije u pogonu. ne samo da se osjećam k'o djevica, nego me hvata čudan strah. naši pokušaji su već skoro 2 mj.ostali na pokušajima.neko vrijeme sam brijala kako dolje nije sve kak treba,makar dok.kaže da sve štima.
boli,steže,pecka,...i strah me isto da šta ak više neće biti isto...
meni je to valjda skroz psihološki,nakon poroda se osjećam baš osakaćeno...
ima li koga da mu se situacija popravila i koliko vam je trebalo?

----------


## Peterlin

> hmmmm............... čitam i kao da čitam svoj slučaj. nažalost osjecam se kao djevica...prokleto šivanje.... , bas me boli i dokle ce ???nakon 4 mjeseca !!!!
> bojim se da nikad nece više biti kao prije..šmrccc


Bude se to sredilo, s vremenom, nakon nekih pola godine.... Bila sam u toj situaciji (izrezali su me do grla kad sam mlađeg sina rađala jer je išlo prije vremena i u svrhu poštede djeteta su me onako, temeljito... 22 šava ako se dobro sjećam).

Ono što mi je pomoglo bio je lubrikant (neki na bazi vode, iz ljekarne - dobila preporuku od ginekologa i još se raspitala u ljekarni). Ni danas ne znam da li je to bio placebo ili je stvarno pomoglo, ali nije važno. 

Boli me kad dugo sjedim i dan danas nakon 10 godina, ali za ostale aktivnosti je u redu.

----------


## Cocolina

iris meni je isto tako bilo kao i tebi.

čak sam kod prvog odnosa išla provjeriti da li je doc. više zašio nego što je trebao.
frendica mi je dala savjet odmah nakon poroda da kupim lubrikant, mislim da sam nešto od durexa kupila i pomoglo je.

mada sam skužila, kod mene je bilo malo problema dok sam dojila, jednostavno nije bilo vlažno kao i prije. sada se sve vratilo u normalu.

----------


## Iris

ma joooj,ja nisam ni htjela pitati koliko šavova imam,bolje mi je bilo da ne znam...
10 godina kažeš  :Shock:  o tom ja pričam,obilježe te za cijeli život...
lakše mi je kad čujem da vas ima još tj.da je to sve normalno,ali nekako skroz tugujem radi toga što mi je sve u vezi poroda umjesto ružičasto nekako traumatsko...osim bebice,naravno. 
probala sam s lubrikantom,ali nije baš pasao,probat ću taj na bazi vode.
cocolina,kažeš da ta suhoća ima veze s dojenjem,ak sam dobro shvatila. dakle,vrati se i to u normalu,nakon kojih pola godine ili je tako cijelo vrijeme dojenja?i ja sam pilila doktoricu,jer sam već malo zabrijala da unutarnji šavovi nisu dobro zarasli  :Sad:

----------


## gabica80

draga Iris moj post je bio u 10 mjesecu i danas nakon 3 mjeseca je znatna razlika odnosno 7 mjeseci od poroda..nije više osjecaj stezanja, peckanja i suhoce... odkako je beba prešla na pomalo krutu hranu dojenje se smanjilo i zaista suhoća je nestala.. :Smile:  tako samo opušteno, sad sam smirenija i bez trauma polako ide sve na svoje strao mjesto :Smile:

----------


## Iris

draga gabica80, baš mi je drago da si se javila,jer sam se radi tvog posta "ohrabrila" i ja napisati šta me muči.
 baš me zanimalo kako je to kod tebe završilo tj. počelo  :Wink:  
dakle bitno da ima nade  :Smile: ...tu je cca svima znači nekih pol godine...ništa,znači preostaje samo biti nježan i strpljiv prema sebi ( to mi baš i nije vrlina)

----------


## josipal

prije prvog djeteta tri puta dnevno
s jednim djetetom tri puta tjedno
s dvoje djece 1-2 puta tjedno
bojim se da nam s troje ne gine apstinencija na duge staze

te se maleni budi, te vece nece spavati popodne...
te sam umorna
te njega nema
onda smo posvadjani
nekad imamo goste

uf

----------


## Iris

tri puta dnevno!!! ok,josipal,sad sam službeno "zakucana"   :Laughing: 
pa toliko ja nisam ni u jednoj fazi svog života

----------


## gabica80

ajme 3x tjedno s jednom bebom....hmmmm
koji upitnici iznad moje glave...

----------


## smrdljiva čarapa

Treba li malo dignuti ovu temu jer ljeti obično libido raste (barem meni)?

----------


## trampolina

Ajme bolne teme... nisam se onako s guštom poseksala sigurno pola godine, ako ne i duže.  :Sad: 

A nepisano pravilo je da mi je libido u podrumu dokle god dojim.
Nakon toga se pretvaram u goropadnicu. :nema_nijednog_s_bičem?:

----------


## mamaShe

Dok dojim, nemam želju ali baš nikako. Ipak, pristanem, radi bračnog zajedništva, i vidim da je to dobro za nas.

Sad kad sam prestala dojiti, rekla bih da taj libido je kao neka posuda kojoj treba da se napuni. Pitanje je samo koliko vremena se kome puni. Meni trenutno oko 2-3 dana.

----------


## mala-vila

ne koliko bi htjeli

----------


## Iris

češće od mog zadnjeg posta  :Wink: 
libido je fajn,samo meni još uvijek problem sa suhoćom, nije se nešto značajno popravilo nakon dohrane,šta će tak biti dokle god dojim?

----------


## Trina

> Ajme bolne teme... nisam se onako s guštom poseksala sigurno pola godine, ako ne i duže. 
> 
> A nepisano pravilo je da mi je libido u podrumu dokle god dojim.
> Nakon toga se pretvaram u goropadnicu. :nema_nijednog_s_bičem?:


I onda dođe nova beba. Pa sve ispočetka?! :Smile:

----------


## koksy

Bio je 2,5 mj u Norveškoj, taman se vratio na 8 dana a meni došla M. Stigli se jednom. Sad opet čekam 2,5 mj...
Ali ta radvojenost poztivno utjeće na brak i libido. Zaželimo se baš jako jedno drugog.

----------


## Iris

je,razdvojenost i ljetovanje na moru su najbolji afrodizijaci  :Wink:

----------


## mala-vila

potpisujem za more, kako to da kad si na moru ti se stalno sexa? mislim, bar meni. mislim da nije stvar samo u promjeni prebivalista i godisnjem (jer mi na putovanju nije tako jak libido), ali moreeee, ima nesto u morskom zraku

----------


## Iris

ma ja mislim da je zato što si stalno gol,ležeran,slobodan,pa si nekako više u tijelu...nama se na moru normalno poseksati svaki dan, a doma nam to nije normalno he he

----------


## astral

mi smo se sexali u zadnjih misec i po dana ( a ima dva i po da sam rodila) više puta nego u ciloj trudnoći.... :Grin: 

poslije prve trudnoće nije bilo tako..libido mi je bio na razini nule

a mi smo na moru ali mora ni ne vidimo...a i vruće je...a i on radi cijeli dan i večer.... :Sad:

----------


## Iris

a ja se baš htjela nadovezati kako je tek super onima koji žive na moru  :Smile:

----------


## trampolina

> I onda dođe nova beba. Pa sve ispočetka?!


 :Yes: 

Evo, i iz potpisa mi se vidi koliko sam kojeg dojila  :Cool: 

A kako vidim i tebi  :Grin:

----------


## astral

> a ja se baš htjela nadovezati kako je tek super onima koji žive na moru


pa zapravo i je kad imaš vremena za malo uživat  :Dancing Fever:  jer osjećaj mora i sunca na koži budi strasti... :Grin:

----------


## zasad skulirana

> a ja se baš htjela nadovezati kako je tek super onima koji žive na moru


eee,nevalja previse nicega....ja i MM bas komentirali kako nije dobro ni kad se stalno jedno ispred drugog ljeti presetavamo goli na barci....

----------


## smrdljiva čarapa

Ja sam već mislila da sam izgubljeni slučaj, što se libida tiče, jer nakon poroda nikako da se vratim na staro. Ali onda ovo ljeto sam donjela odluku da ću se više truditi i probuditi onu staru želju i sebe kakva sam nekad bila. Pa sam krenula u akciju, pa je to vuklo jedno za drugim i sad se i mm to sviđa. Došli smo od 2 x mjesečno na 4 - 5 x tjedno. Iako i dalje nemamo mira jer nam se gotovo svaku noć maleni zavuče u krevet, a mm i radi po cijele dane, nastojimo naći malo vremena samo za sebe i uspijevamo. A ljeto tu samo pomaže - oskudno odjeveni stalno se palimo  :Smile:

----------


## naniluc

Smrdljiva čarapa-  :Shock:   -4-5x tjedno  :Shock:  
 Nama bi oskudno odijevanje samo odmoglo  :lool:

----------


## zasad skulirana

..pa zato je ona i podigla temu....da se malo po(h)vali..... :Laughing: 

svaka cast,vrhunski prosjek! :rock:

----------


## Anemona

*smrdljiva čarapo*, petica za trud. Čestitam! :Klap: 

Evo ovakvo podizanje prosjeka me veseli, a ne kad uspoređujemo tko više usisava, briše prašinu ili pere wc.

----------


## Iris

hebate,pa to je odličan prosjek  :Naklon: 
svaka čast  
ja si nisam dala baš puno truda, ali zato se dam češće nagovorit  :Grin:

----------


## astral

wow, to mi je sf!

----------


## mala-vila

i meni, a nekad bilo pod normalno do slabiji tjedan

----------


## astral

kad sam imala 20 god.....

----------


## Iris

nego, čarapo, de podijeli s nama koju fintu  :Saint: 
u kom smislu se više trudiš?kažeš donijela si odluku, ali kako si je sprovela u djelo?

----------


## smrdljiva čarapa

Kao prvo sam donjela odluku da nema smisla u kasnim tridesetim to raditi samo dvaput mjesečno (jer šta će biti kasnije?) Nastojala sam se prisjetiti kako smo si bili super kada smo prohodali i kada smo to radili puno češće...
Uredila sam se (ono višak dlaka...) i prisilila se da potaknem njega na intimnost, da se međusobno poželimo, ponekad složila neku atmosferu dok je on djetetu čitao priču - kao iznenađenje. I tako skoro svaki dan. Probudili smo se nekako jer smo se sjetili kako nam je intimnost jako važna.
Uključite maštu i potrudite se.

----------


## TinchyZg

Eto,kod nas je bilo urnebesno prije poroda i nakon poroda...Iskreno,mene je bilo jako frka da neću izgubiti želju nakon poroda,a kad ono  :Smile:  Ugl,u trudnoći sam bila ko zec,do zadnjeg dana,a kako je L kasnio,ginica mi na zadnjem pregledu rekla da se seksamo ili ćemo na poticanje trudova  :Undecided:  A moj dragi ko za vraga taj dan dobio temperaturu 39 i kurio je do poroda  :Sad:  A prvi put smo nakon tri tjedna od carskog,onako polako i bilo je super,nismo forsirali ništa...I od tada je onako 2-3 puta tjedno i svaki put je fenomenalno,kod mene se valjda to sve nešto "poštelalo" da mi je sad bolje nego ikada prije  :Smile:  Zašto je "samo" 2-3 puta tjedno? Zato što dragi radi puno,haha...Ugl,on je isto taj kojeg boli glava u našoj familiji  :Smile:

----------


## Calista

Mi sad 2x tjedno. Sex nikad bolji ...Imala sam poprilicnih muka sa savom od epi, ali od kad je zacijelio imam filing da cak i pomaze  :Raspa:

----------


## gabica80

ah ti muskarci i njih nekad boli glava ili puno punooo rade....ili imaju ljubavnice :Smile: 

ja se ne zalim na moru na go..........sex  svaki dan....

----------


## naniluc

ja ovo više ne želim ni čitati  :durise:   :drama:

----------


## Jadranka

rijetko ;(

----------


## Leni

i na godišnjem i bez njega svaki dan, ili svaki drugi... valjda nakon dvije trudnoće, dojenja, ne znam razloge...  :Smile:  ne žalim se..

----------


## trinity

Ovo se pretvorilo u hvalisavsku temu, neću više čitati.  :Razz:

----------


## Leni

> Ovo se pretvorilo u hvalisavsku temu, neću više čitati.


 :Laughing:   tko zna što će biti za pola godine :Laughing:

----------


## cikla

Retko.
Na letovanju nijednom.
Taman kada se zagrejemo beba se probudi, ili smo preumorni, ili nam je prevruće, ili nam se neda.
Ali zato od kad smo došli kući ne skidamo ruke jedno sa drugog.

----------


## manal

da priupitam ovdje, da ne otvaram drugu temu: kad se smije prvi put nakon poroda? nisam rezana, ali bila popucala, pa šivana. kad se ti konci metaboliziraju? imam psihičku zadršku zbog toga...

----------


## Nitenaja

> da priupitam ovdje, da ne otvaram drugu temu: kad se smije prvi put nakon poroda? nisam rezana, ali bila popucala, pa šivana. kad se ti konci metaboliziraju? imam psihičku zadršku zbog toga...


Ja sam uvijek po školski,nakon 6 tjedana,odnosno prvpg pregleda nakon poroda!

----------


## Nitenaja

Ne kužim kak uspjevate u terminu poroda,ja sam sad 30-ti tjedan,zdjelica me rastura,kosti,noge,je pa kak...drage moje?

----------


## manal

> Ja sam uvijek po školski,nakon 6 tjedana,odnosno prvpg pregleda nakon poroda!


Pa tak sam i ja mislila, obzirom na "dražesno" cijeli dan kmečajuće djetešce nisam ionako in the mood.  :Undecided:

----------


## KLARA31

jel imate koji savjet za mene, prije trudnoće smo se seksali skoro svaki dan godinama, a sada mala ima 4 i pol mj. seksali se niti 10 puta,meni se ne da,neosjećam odbojnost prema mužu, niti mi je dijete prezahtjevno,super je djevojčica,nego jednostavno nemam želju,šta da radim? muž se trudi,ali seks mu ide na kapaljku  :Smile: 
a možda je to zato što me ubi ova vrućina...

----------


## megan

U drugom porodu epi plus x šavova iznutra, sex misija nemoguća, kao da su preusko zašili, čak je i suprugu bolan odnos. Ima li netko iskustva s takvom situacijom, da li se tu nešto može napraviti  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Sumskovoce

megan - ovisi koliko je prošlo od poroda. Meni nije bilo ugodno nekih mjesec dva nakon. A rodila sam carskim rezom.

----------


## Peterlin

> U drugom porodu epi plus x šavova iznutra, sex misija nemoguća, kao da su preusko zašili, čak je i suprugu bolan odnos. Ima li netko iskustva s takvom situacijom, da li se tu nešto može napraviti


Na tvom mjestu ja bih skupa s mužem otišla ginekologu, da čovjek pogleda. Možda i bez muža - ostaviš ga u čekaonici za slučaj da dr zatreba i njegovo mišljenje. 

Ja sam na drugom porodu imala epi do grla (22 šava, preuranjeni porod) i trebalo mi je možda 6 mjeseci da dođem k sebi. Oteklina je bila velika, dugo su mi ispadali oni sitni končići, ali s vremenom se sve riješilo. Da li će i tebi biti tako - nemam pojma. Pitaj doktora, da se nepotrebno ne patite i ti i tm.

----------


## megan

Prošlo je deset mjeseci od poroda, bila sam na pregledu nakon 6 tjedana, tada mi je dr rekao da je sve ok, ali nije i kako vrijeme prolazi ne dolazi ništa na svoje. Idem opet slijedeći tjedan pa ćemo biti pametniji. Mene zanima da li se tu može nešto napraviti ili to baš svima prođe samo od sebe?

----------


## manal

megan, ako dojiš, možda si samo suha? tako je meni bilo nekoliko mjeseci, boljelo je, i mm je smetalo, kao što kažeš.

----------


## samamama

> U drugom porodu epi plus x šavova iznutra, sex misija nemoguća, kao da su preusko zašili, čak je i suprugu bolan odnos. Ima li netko iskustva s takvom situacijom, da li se tu nešto može napraviti


mislim da bi to trebalo sve doci na svoje korz neko vrijeme.. savovi ipak ostave neke oziljke unutra koji s vremenom omekšaju, tj. postanu fleksibilniji., mozda je i to razlog zasto je sve usko- tj. uže kasnije. u međuvremenu, dok cekate, mozda da pokusate neke druge stvari u sexu, nema boljeg vremena od ovog sada ( osim ako nemas problema i sa hemeroidima  :Wink:  )

----------


## Optimisticna

ma kakav sex??!!  Libido mi mahnuo baj-baj. Molim boga da mi Mali zakmeči ponoći (kao sinoć npr. falimtebože, a ufam se i večeras ako bude potrebe) mada čist sumljam da će "pitat" dvije noći zaredom.

----------


## mishekica

> ma kakav sex??!!  Libido mi mahnuo baj-baj. Molim boga da mi Mali zakmeči ponoći (kao sinoć npr. falimtebože, a ufam se i večeras ako bude potrebe) mada čist sumljam da će "pitat" dvije noći zaredom.


 :Laughing: 
Meni je bolje da i ne sudjelujem na ovoj temi.  :lool:

----------


## Sumskovoce

:Laughing:  Optimistična ! 
Kod mene je sve kao prije djece , luda sam i lovim MM-a svuda oko ovulacije, nakon toga mi je sve preče od stiskavca  :Grin:

----------


## theox

ja sam rodila prije 2 mj, i od tada smo samo jednom.  :Sad:

----------


## Platica

Ja sam rodila prije 2 mjeseca i 20 dana a jos nismo imali sex, probali smo ali ne ide,boli. Imala sam rupturu 4 stupnja, to je kako kazu rijetkost i bas da me to potrefi  :Crying or Very sad: , to je pucanje do guze. A i nemam neku zelju za sexom, prije je bilo odlicno. Pitam se hoce li ikada to doci na svoje i hocu li imati zelju kao i prije... Bas me to deprimira, a nije da nismo maštoviti... U tih par puta sto smo probali stalno sam bila napeta i sve me dolje smetalo... M je strpljiv i ne navaljuje.

----------


## Jurana

> Ja sam rodila prije 2 mjeseca i 20 dana a jos nismo imali sex, probali smo ali ne ide,boli. Imala sam rupturu 4 stupnja, to je kako kazu rijetkost i bas da me to potrefi , to je pucanje do guze. A i nemam neku zelju za sexom, prije je bilo odlicno. Pitam se hoce li ikada to doci na svoje i hocu li imati zelju kao i prije... Bas me to deprimira, a nije da nismo maštoviti... U tih par puta sto smo probali stalno sam bila napeta i sve me dolje smetalo... M je strpljiv i ne navaljuje.


Mislim da želja neće doći sama od sebe, nego kontinuitetom (da budem pristojna).
Ja sam koristila lubrikant ispočetka.

----------


## Ginger

> Mislim da želja neće doći sama od sebe, nego kontinuitetom (da budem pristojna).


Potpis  :Smile:

----------


## Platica

Evo mi probali opet i bilo je puno bolje, mada opet ne do kraja  :Rolling Eyes:  i hvala drage moje na odgovoru. A i lubrikant je kupljen davno  :Smile: . Ma ne mogu sepotpuno  opustit i nekako mi je dole osjećaj drugačiji, nije dobro ko prije, ali bit cemo uporni dok ne vratimo strai žar  :Grin:

----------


## Jurana

Razumijem te. Nakon prvog poroda u kojem sam imala epiziotomiju, nijednom nisam pogledala ili temeljito opipala kako to sve dolje izgleda dok nisu prošli mjeseci i sve potpuno zaraslo. Imala sam osjeća,j ako to vidim, da se nikad neću moći opustiti.
Naravno da sam se opustila, i skoro sve i zaboravila. 

Bit će dobro.

----------


## Ivon

Kod mene je drugi problem...nemam želju, kad uspavam dijete napravim sve što imam samo legnem i gledam tv, neće mi se pa neće....mm samo šuti, više čak ni ne pita...ne znam je to faza ili što??

----------


## Jurana

Možda nisi večernji tip  :Smile: 
Pokušaj vikendom za vrijeme dnevnog spavanja djeteta.
Ili daj pola poslova mužu navečer pa će te manje privlačiti kauč.

----------


## Ivon

A moguće da, jer budem premorena, pa ne osjećam nikakvu potrebu ili šta god to već je...prije djeteta samo nam je to bilo na pameti  :Smile:  ali sada koma :Sad:  mislim meni, njemu ne!

----------


## Beti3

Jedna pametna žena ovdje je rekla da joj je seks kao peglanje. Nikako joj se ne da početi, ali kad počne sasvim je u redu.

Pa, Ivon, pokušaj tako. Počni, pa možda se iznenadiš rezultatom. Uostalom, ne moraš ništa raditi ako si umorna  :Smile: , samo lezi, dragi će zahvalno obavljati sav posao. A, nakon minutu-dvije i ti ćeš htjeti raditi taj "posao", ma garantiram.

----------


## Ivon

Beti dobro si ti to sročila  :Smile:  a pokušat ću ništa me ne košta  :Smile:

----------


## Jadranka

> Jedna pametna žena ovdje je rekla da joj je seks kao peglanje. Nikako joj se ne da početi, ali kad počne sasvim je u redu.


Ajme meni...

----------


## Mojca

> Jedna pametna žena ovdje je rekla da joj je seks kao peglanje. Nikako joj se ne da početi, ali kad počne sasvim je u redu.


Ne znam zašto si me sjetila jedne moje poznanice iz mladosti... istukao ju njen dečko... ja ju pitam kog vraga ga ne ostavi... a ona će "a što ću, sad sam se već navikla".

----------


## cvijeta73

o đizs, beti, ti kao da ti je srednje ime žuži  :Laughing: 
mislim, ako seks budem počela uspoređivati s peglanjem, rastati ću se majke mi moje. 

nisam ovu temu čitala, ali bih samo jedno htjela reći.

mislim da je i jedan od recepata za dugi brak/vezu, ako nam je stalo do toga, i činjenica da smo u nekim periodima - bez seksa. nema. ja stvarno ne znam kako ti ne bi svakodnevni seks s jednom te istom osobom dosadio. ima i takvih, znam, svaka čast, al bome meni bi. ono, kao, inovativno...pa u 20 godina braka da si ne znam koliko inovativan, ne možeš toliko inovativan biti.
tako da, sve je to za ljude, veliki periodi apstinencije, pa si sretan kad uspiješ uvatiti i mjesto (i tu treba biti inovativan, s malim djetetom u bračnom krevetu  :Grin:  ) i vrijeme i sve je ...nekako, i nakon toliko godina... slađe  :Grin:

----------


## Peterlin

Fali mi tatek na ovom topicu.

Trebalo bi podići onaj stari topic Orgazam2, tam je znalo biti ideja za inovacije.

Ali slažem se - nakon 20 godina (pa i manje, imam iskustva s 15 godina) već znate napamet "koje gumbe stiskati". Za dodatnu romantiku obično promijenimo okruženje. Ove godine nam je tako dobro poslužio izlet u Istru (mm i ja sami, djeca u glazbenom kampu sa svojim vršnjacima) da smo naumili priuštiti si to češće.

----------


## AdioMare

> Beti dobro si ti to sročila  a pokušat ću ništa me ne košta


ivon, molim te, ne slušaj ju! 
 :Laughing:

----------


## Ivon

> ivon, molim te, ne slušaj ju!


 :Laughing:

----------


## Beti3

> mislim, ako seks budem počela uspoređivati s peglanjem, rastati ću se majke mi moje.


Ma, nije ona seks usporedila sa peglanjem, nego ono što te motivira da nešto ideš učiniti. Da se mogu sjetiti tko je to napisao, ali ishlapilo mi  :Smile: 

Ako ti se baš neda nešto početi, natjeraj se da počneš. Na kraju obično bude dobro. Seks, mislim. 
A i gomila lijepo speglane robe nije za odbaciti  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Mikana

..ja bih rekla da je moj libido,moje samopouzdanje i moj život po pitanju tih stvari sppasilo sto sa mojim dragim mogu doista,ali ono doista razgovarati o svemu.. što bi značilo, da zajedno jdno drugome možemo reći šta volimo,šta nam smeta,šta je bolno a šta ugodno,šta bi voljeli,fantazije,maštanja pa i snove..imati takav odnos po meni je najbitniji,tad je i sex i intimnost sama po sebi puno poželjnija..pa i sad nakon poroda to je 2x dnevno ( prije je bilo i češće, sad još imamo razumjevanja za moje stanje jer sam tek rodila ) i uvjek je čista dsetka... primjer: ja nisam bila u stanju doseći vrhunac, razgovarajući s njim o tome otvoreno uspjela sam prijeći barijere u sebi samoj, mm se trudi i oko mene a ne samo sebe..   :Very Happy:   i šta reći   ? Hvala Bogu što možemo o svemu razgovarati i što tabu teme nema ..  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Trina

> ..ja bih rekla da je moj libido,moje samopouzdanje i moj život po pitanju tih stvari sppasilo sto sa mojim dragim mogu doista,ali ono doista razgovarati o svemu.. što bi značilo, da zajedno jdno drugome možemo reći šta volimo,šta nam smeta,šta je bolno a šta ugodno,šta bi voljeli,fantazije,maštanja pa i snove..imati takav odnos po meni je najbitniji,tad je i sex i intimnost sama po sebi puno poželjnija..pa i sad nakon poroda to je *2x dnevno* ( prije je bilo i češće, sad još imamo razumjevanja za moje stanje jer sam tek rodila ) i uvjek je čista dsetka... primjer: ja nisam bila u stanju doseći vrhunac, razgovarajući s njim o tome otvoreno uspjela sam prijeći barijere u sebi samoj, mm se trudi i oko mene a ne samo sebe..    i šta reći   ? Hvala Bogu što možemo o svemu razgovarati i što tabu teme nema ..


Tražim već pola sata smajlića koji bi odgovarao onome što mislim ali ne nalazim ga. Dva puta dnevno? Ja se stignem eventualno popišati dva puta dnevno a jednom, ako imam sreće, i otuširam se. Dva put dnevno se poseksati..ma i da imam vremena radije bi dva put npr pogledala neku seriju, ili popila pivu, ili bilo što drugo, vjerojatno. Iako nama toga ne fali ali dva puta dnevno..isusa ti. Morat ću nekako blokirati ovo da mi slučajno muž ne pročita jer će me upilati u mozak

----------


## Blekonja

> Tražim već pola sata smajlića koji bi odgovarao onome što mislim ali ne nalazim ga. Dva puta dnevno? Ja se stignem eventualno popišati dva puta dnevno a jednom, ako imam sreće, i otuširam se. Dva put dnevno se poseksati..ma i da imam vremena radije bi dva put npr pogledala neku seriju, ili popila pivu, ili bilo što drugo, vjerojatno. Iako nama toga ne fali ali dva puta dnevno..isusa ti. Morat ću nekako blokirati ovo da mi slučajno muž ne pročita jer će me upilati u mozak



buahhahahahaha Trina kraljice  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  valjam se

----------


## mali karlo

Hahaha morat cu i ja blokirat da koj ne vidi.  Danas mi je rekao da ne zna jesmo li se sexi 60 puta u 7 god braka. Nakon 3. djeteta to mi je stvarno zadnja stvar na pameti. Em mi se ne da, em sam slomljena kad oni zaspu a imam jos hrpu stvari za obavit. 
Mislim da bi dragi bio sretan kad bi mu dala 2 puta tjedno. 

Sad kad ovo pisem nekako mi ga zao, morat cu naci malo vremena za "to"

:D

----------


## zasad skulirana

> Tražim već pola sata smajlića koji bi odgovarao onome što mislim ali ne nalazim ga. Dva puta dnevno? Ja se stignem eventualno popišati dva puta dnevno a jednom, ako imam sreće, i otuširam se.


Ma ja mislim da je fulala i mislila napisat 2x tjedno a ne dnevno.... :Smile: 




> Mislim da bi dragi bio sretan kad bi mu dala 2 puta tjedno.Sad kad ovo pisem nekako mi ga zao, morat cu naci malo vremena za "to"
> :D


ajme sto mi je zalosno ovako nesto cut i procitat....kad bi mu dala? sto je "to" nesto u cemu samo on uziva a tebi dodje ko kazna ili pokora?  :Sad:

----------


## nova21

dali možda netko koristi lubrikant i koji? ne odgovaraju nam svi. Onog kojeg smo koristili više ga nemožemo naći  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## zasad skulirana

da li ih koristis sa ili bez kondoma,o tome ovisi smiju li biti na uljanoj bazi...a koji je to bio,mozda bi ga mogla naci na netu...

----------


## nova21

bez kondoma, bio je u mulleru crni billi boy, taj nam je bio ok, i cjena je bila prihvatljiva

----------


## n.grace

Trina  :Laughing: 
i iksam te

----------


## zasad skulirana

ovaj? : http://www.billy-boy.co.uk/condoms/lube.html

evo ti hr FB stranice od te firme pa ih priupitaj,mozda mozes narucit za kucnu dostavu!  :Smile:  
https://www.facebook.com/BuhaDoo

----------


## nova21

mislim da je to taj, pošto ima i bjeli, poslala sam im mail, ako ima tko za preporučit koji?

----------


## mali karlo

> ajme sto mi je zalosno ovako nesto cut i procitat....kad bi mu dala? sto je "to" nesto u cemu samo on uziva a tebi dodje ko kazna ili pokora?


Ok valjda je tako ispalo malo sam se krivo izrazila. I ne uziva samo on, naravno da i ja uzivam. 
Kakav bi to bio sex odnosno vodjenje ljubavi bez da oboje uzivaju?!

----------


## Ginger

Trina  loooooool kraljiceeee
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 
Popljuvala sam kavu od smijeha  :Laughing:  sad jos moram to i cistiti

Al dva put dnevno? Pa kad pobogu?
Dakle, oboje radimo, ok-ja trenutno ne, al treba spremit djecu u vrtic prije posla, on dodje u najboljem slucaju u 17 h, a tad su cure vec doma
Pa dok one zaspu, stignemo se poseksati jednom...
Mislim, ja volim seks i skroz otvoreno komuniciramo, al tehnicki je neizvedivo dva put dnevno, cak i da mi se oce...
A dva put za redom prije spavanja mi se neda...a nisam bome ni jutarnji tip-u pol 6 ujutro mogu spat, ostalo me me zanima, he he

----------


## Ginger

Trina, da te nema, trebalo bi te izmisliti
Al stvarno
 :Laughing:

----------


## frka

Trina, carice  :Laughing: 

Iksam skroz i toplo se nadam da je to trebalo biti 2X tjedno. 

Nisam nikada pisala ovdje, ali imala sam užasnih problema s libidom nakon poroda. I zapravo nisam volje imala čak ni pojadati se ovdje, a nije mi se ni bediralo cure u istoj situaciji jer je meni, naime, ta faza itekako potrajala - 2 i pol godine! Bilo mi je užasno žao MM-a, ali jednostavno nije išlo. Seks je bio ok kad bih se dogodio, ali želja mi se sama od sebe jednostavno nije pojavljivala. Jedno mi se vrijeme činilo da se popravlja (kada sam nakon gotovo godinu i pol dobila menstruaciju), ali i to je brzo presušilo. I onda smo taman prije ljeta prestali dojiti i BOOM! Libido mi odjednom otišao sky high! Očito je neka hormonalna komponenta zafrkavala. Sad smo si kao na početku veze  :Cool:  (al svejedno mi je 2x dnevno preambiciozno  :lool: ).

----------


## Peterlin

> dali možda netko koristi lubrikant i koji? ne odgovaraju nam svi. Onog kojeg smo koristili više ga nemožemo naći


Bila je tema o tome, doduše odnosila se na trudnice, ali vidi ima li ovdje nekih korisnih savjeta: 
http://forum.roda.hr/archive/index.php/t-22903.html

Oprez kod lubrikanata u kombinaciji s kondomima, ako koristiš tu vrstu kontracepcije lubrikant obavezno mora biti na bazi vode, ne smije se koristiti nevenova krema i slično na bazi masti.

----------


## zasad skulirana

> Ok valjda je tako ispalo malo sam se krivo izrazila. I ne uziva samo on, naravno da i ja uzivam. 
> Kakav bi to bio sex odnosno vodjenje ljubavi bez da oboje uzivaju?!


pa eto takav kakav bi se i mogao ostvariti za ovih gore spominjanih 2x dnevno.....ono,zaskoci te u kuhinji odostraga dok spravljas objed i sve gotovo za 5min...
to bi se zvalo kako ono,a da: ispunjavanje bracnih duznosti!  :Smile: 

u biti bi to morala pitat jednu priju koja mi se nedavno pozalila da je MM-a nakon svadje kaznila tako sto je "udarila" gjde najvise boli - uskratila mu sex i ko potrajalo je to pa se sad malo i zabrinula....

----------


## Ginger

zasad skulirana pa nekad i kvikiji znaju bitu cist dobri  :Smile: 
doduse, ne bas ovako kako si ti opisala...al mogu, jel...

----------


## mare41

kaže moj najdraži da napišem da mi seksamo skoro svaki dan-skoro smo jučer, skoro smo prekjučer, skoro smo tri dana prije...al uvijek neka curica kaže-mama dođi, ili tata di si..

----------


## ksena28

Mare41 carice!!!!

Mi se sad u trudnoći kao ne smijemo, ali si potpomažemo  :Smile:  termin je oko 18.11. tako da računam na merry merry xmas ...

Nakon prve trudnoće nije nedostajala želja, nego vrijeme...  a tu smo i mm i ja najgori menadžeri...

----------


## Mojca

> kaže moj najdraži da napišem da mi seksamo skoro svaki dan-skoro smo jučer, skoro smo prekjučer, skoro smo tri dana prije...al uvijek neka curica kaže-mama dođi, ili tata di si..


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Mikana

[QUOTE=zasad skulirana;2489779]Ma ja mislim da je fulala i mislila napisat 2x tjedno a ne dnevno.... :Smile: 

hahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NE! DOBRO STE PROČITALE... KAD MM IZGLEDA KAO BOG NAJLEPŠIH MUŠKARACA! Zapravo smo užasno željni jedno drugog... pitam se ponekad oće to proć? naravno da ima razumjevanja i ponekad dok bebe spava samo ležimo jedno uz drugo...pa pobogu dolazak djeteta netreba da znači da se sve što je prethodilo njegovom začeću izgubilo... ili?

----------


## Mikana

> Trina  loooooool kraljiceeee
>   
> Popljuvala sam kavu od smijeha  sad jos moram to i cistiti
> 
> Al dva put dnevno? Pa kad pobogu?
> Dakle, oboje radimo, ok-ja trenutno ne, al treba spremit djecu u vrtic prije posla, on dodje u najboljem slucaju u 17 h, a tad su cure vec doma
> Pa dok one zaspu, stignemo se poseksati jednom...
> Mislim, ja volim seks i skroz otvoreno komuniciramo, al tehnicki je neizvedivo dva put dnevno, cak i da mi se oce...
> A dva put za redom prije spavanja mi se neda...a nisam bome ni jutarnji tip-u pol 6 ujutro mogu spat, ostalo me me zanima, he he



Možda bih trebala spomenuti da živim u Italiji,da ja neradim i da naš život šljaka fenomenalno? naravno da sam i ja umorna,i da samo mm radi,ali...evo kako to ide... stavimo kavu da kuha kad bebe zaspe i dohvatimo se...drugi put je naveče..pa šta da vam kažem,LJEPŠE SE ZASPE..  :Very Happy:

----------


## zloćko

kod nas je bilo isto kao kod Trine 
2x dnevno ujutro i navečer za dobro jutro i laku noć i bilo je super, dok nisam rodila , onda nam je bubica plakal 24/7 tri godine i bila mi na rukama, pa je mm dobio posao od 17 sati u komadu i tako nam je postalo kad uspijemo draže neg dobitak na lutriji.

Imali smo svega i lošeg i dobrog i prekida zbog plača i 100 gluposti , al sad kad klinci odrasli sad nam je još bolje , i mm je kao Trinin možemo pričati apsolutno o svemu i kad imam ovaku fazu  :Coffee:  onda je on tu da svojim izmišljotinama  fantazijama  popravi stanje i na kraju bude juuhuhu.

----------


## Ginger

znaci da je zasad skulirana bila u pravu  :Laughing: 
samo je umjesto objeda kava  :Smile:

----------


## Mikana

Baš tako,kava..i to ti dve muhe jednim udarcem,i sex i kava poslje..  :Very Happy:

----------


## XENA

> Možda bih trebala spomenuti da živim u Italiji,da ja neradim i da naš život šljaka fenomenalno? naravno da sam i ja umorna,i da samo mm radi,ali...evo kako to ide... stavimo kavu da kuha kad bebe zaspe i dohvatimo se...drugi put je naveče..pa šta da vam kažem,LJEPŠE SE ZASPE..


Ja imam samo jedno pitanje ; koliko dugo ste u braku/vezi?

A sad ono što mene "muči", što s vaginama nakon poroda?
Nakon prvog poroda sam primjetila da to više nije to, gospđica se malo jelte proširila, a sad nakon drugog poroda imam osjećaj da je dolje Grand Canyon!
Nadam se da će to doči na svoje s vremenom, i onda se mislim što sa ženama koje su rodile tri, četiri, pet puta ?!

----------


## Jurana

Xena, pogledaj malo ovu temu.

----------


## Trina

> Ja imam samo jedno pitanje ; koliko dugo ste u braku/vezi?
> 
> A sad ono što mene "muči", što s vaginama nakon poroda?
> Nakon prvog poroda sam primjetila da to više nije to, gospđica se malo jelte proširila, a sad nakon drugog poroda imam osjećaj da je dolje Grand Canyon!
> Nadam se da će to doči na svoje s vremenom, i onda se mislim što sa ženama koje su rodile tri, četiri, pet puta ?!


Ništa, sve je normalno

----------


## j-la

> A sad ono što mene "muči", što s vaginama nakon poroda?
> Nakon prvog poroda sam primjetila da to više nije to, gospđica se malo jelte proširila, a sad nakon drugog poroda imam osjećaj da je dolje Grand Canyon!
> Nadam se da će to doči na svoje s vremenom, i onda se mislim što sa ženama koje su rodile tri, četiri, pet puta ?!


mi nakon CR nemamo ovih problema  :Cool: ...ostale probleme nećemo spominjati koje smo dobile tim porodom, nije im ovdje mjesto  :Smile: ...

----------


## XENA

> Xena, pogledaj malo ovu temu.


Već ja nju gledala i čitala.
Ništa nema mi druge nego udri po Kegleovim vježbama i hodat po kući sa teniskom lopticom međ nogama - savjeti mog ginekologa.

----------


## mala-vila

> Ništa, sve je normalno


tako i kod mene, baš nikakve promjene (rodila jednom, imala epi- puno, puno šavova), ginić je rekao da su me "dobro zarezali", ali da su lijepo sašili

----------


## crnka84

a kad živiš u istom stanu sa svekijima, i imaš jednu sobu u kojoj dvoje djece spava s tobom? s jednim smo se još i iskombinirali, al sad ne ide...

----------


## sunčica vk

> Ja bi stalno, ali je MM taj koji kiksa  
> 
> Ja znam da je umoran, ali ja koliko god da sam umorna imam volje za dobar sex   .
> 
> On je taj u našoj familiji kojeg boli glava


i kod mene je tako  :Smile:

----------


## LolaMo

> mi nakon CR nemamo ovih problema ...ostale probleme nećemo spominjati koje smo dobile tim porodom, nije im ovdje mjesto ...


Koje?  :Confused:

----------


## j-la

> Koje?


heheh nisu seksualni uglavnom...mislila sam prvenstveno na duži oporavak, meni je npr.trebalo mjesec da bez boli prohodam...

----------


## LolaMo

> heheh nisu seksualni uglavnom...mislila sam prvenstveno na duži oporavak, meni je npr.trebalo mjesec da bez boli prohodam...



Baš mi je žao, i mene je bolilo, ali ne tako jako i tako dugo. Svejedno, prvih mjesec dana mi sex ionako nije bio na kraju pameti  :Smile:

----------


## j-la

meni je pao napamet u bolnici 4.dan...mora da je bilo od lijekova jer čim sam došla kući ništa od toga  :Laughing: ..

----------


## ani4

Mi dovoljno cesto da nije rijetko  :Smile:

----------


## Krtica

Kod mene je zabrinjavajuće. Nemamo još dijete, borba traje.... S dragim sam 13.5godina, živimo skupa 3.5 god. Kako sam bila na kontracep.tabletama libido mi je bio ko u crknutog konja. Jadan md me stalno moljakao. Kad smo odlučili na bebu i ja prestala s tabletama ja poludila. Moj libido iz dana u dan sve veći i veći. Mogla bi ko Samanta iz sex i grada kad god, kako god, gdje god... Ali moj dragi potpuna suprotnost. On je vrhunac imao prije, nikad nije bio kao drugi dečki da je skakao svako malo, al ev sada plodne dane pokrivamo, a onda ja moljakam i napadam kako bi taj seks bio bar jednom na tjedan. Već sam posumnjala na ljubavnicu, al eto kaže on sam da mu taj segment veze nije prioritet. Et ja nezasitna!  :Smile:

----------


## XYZ

Eeee...prije bebe bilo je oko 5 puta na dan, a sad...jedva 5 puta mjesečno... Ovo definitivno ne štima!

----------


## mishekica

> hahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NE! DOBRO STE PROČITALE... KAD MM IZGLEDA KAO BOG NAJLEPŠIH MUŠKARACA! Zapravo smo užasno željni jedno drugog... pitam se ponekad oće to proć? naravno da ima razumjevanja i ponekad dok bebe spava samo ležimo jedno uz drugo...pa pobogu dolazak djeteta netreba da znači da se sve što je prethodilo njegovom začeću izgubilo... ili?


Gledam ovo i plače mi se. Svaka čast vama ako to možete i ako vam tako funkcionira. Meni nikad nije. Ne sjećam se kad sam zadnji puta to doživjela dvaput tjedno, a kamoli dnevno. Stvarno se ne sjećam. Nekad smo se vjerojatno i poseksali više puta u jednom danu. Sigurno nekad jesmo...

A nakon poroda... Mali stan, moja mater koja trenutno živi s nama, dijete koje visi na nama (na ovaj ili onaj način) 24 h dnevno, cica cijelu noć, slabo spava... Jesam li ja stvarno čudna što mi je seks zadnji na pameti i što nisam u stanju reći materi: "Uzmi dijete i odi s njom van da se mi poseksamo?"  :Confused:

----------


## duma

Ne, nisi :D! Ja nemam ni mater koja bi me ometala u stanu  :Wink: , al imam bebana koji je non stop na cici + jednog koji je 100000% aktivan 3godisnjak! Hm...šta je to sex :D ? Jel se to jede ili kupuje?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ginger

Morate poceti  :Smile: 
Sto se vise seksate, to ce biti vise zelje!
Ja imam 5godisnjakinju, 3godisnjakinu i 4mjesecnu bebu pa nekak nadjem vremena (i volje)
Nije to cesto kao dok smo bili sami, al ono, nismo u celibatu  :Smile:

----------


## mishekica

Ti nisi normalna.  :Grin:

----------


## Ginger

> Ti nisi normalna.


Da samo znas  :Grin: 

Srecom, moj muz uvijek ima volje pa i kad ja nemam, uvjeri me da imam  :Smile: 
I kad pocnemo, stvarno imam  :lool: 

Ah da, cesto nam je i moja mater u stanu, he he

----------


## Ginger

E, al ovo dva put dnevno mi je stvarno SF...
Za to stvarno nemam vremena, pa cak i kad bih imala volje...

----------


## KrisZg

Mi imamo dvoje, trece na putu...koji put se znalo dogoditi da mi bude muka usred  :Laughing: 
Vikendom ih potjeramo van...a preko tjedna jutarnji i prije spavanja ali ne svaki dan...neki dan sam osjetila da mi je libido low...to low i sva se isprepadala, sto nije cudo jer sam dobila 5kg, trbuh mi je glomazan i neda mi se zivjeti, sva sreca proslo je za 2 dana :Smile: Ali dobro mi smo tek 4 god skupa pa smo si friski jos :Laughing:

----------


## duma

Mi smo 5 godina u braku + 2 god. veze. Al sad sam JA u fazi da mi se neda, a vjerujem da me podsvjesno i frka nove trudnoce, jer ova zadnja nam je bila totalno neplanirana. Dok se ne sredim kod ginica, tj. "zakljucam" Gospodju...neka, fala  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mishekica

> Srecom, moj muz uvijek ima volje


Ti misliš da ga to čini posebnim?  :Grin:

----------


## Ginger

Eh, slab ti je izgovor  :Grin: 
To se moze i na druge nacine  :Smile: 

Mene to ne brine, zbog nase dijagnoze
A ako se nekim cudom u zalomi cetvrto, nem veze

----------


## Ginger

> Ti misliš da ga to čini posebnim?


Uopce ne, musko ko musko....al to treba iskoristiti  :Grin:

----------


## Peterlin

> Morate poceti 
> *Sto se vise seksate, to ce biti vise zelje!*
> Ja imam 5godisnjakinju, 3godisnjakinu i 4mjesecnu bebu pa nekak nadjem vremena (i volje)
> Nije to cesto kao dok smo bili sami, al ono, nismo u celibatu


Ovo je debela istina - dokazano u praksi. (Offt. ne mogu zamisliti da djeca spavaju s nama u krevetu, baš iz ovog razloga - totalno pokvare ovaj BITAN dio života). Istina je da frekvencija ovisi o situaciji, ali apstinencija nije opcija.

----------


## Ginger

Eto, i mudra Peterlin potvrdjuje  :Smile: 
Samo,  nase cure su spavale/spava s nama u krevetu, al seksat se mozes ionako bilo gdje  :Grin: 
Ne znam, po meni je seks bitan dio braka/veze i naravno da nije jednako ucestalo kad imas malu djecu i kad nemas, al totalna apstinencija stvarno nije opcija
Vec sam rekla, nije da se meni uvijek hoce, al muz me uvjeri u suprotno i uvijek ima pravo  :Yes:

----------


## gita75

> Eto, i mudra Peterlin potvrdjuje 
>  al seksat se mozes ionako bilo gdje


Kad imaš malu djecu koja su u 10 na spavanju, možeš bilo gdje.
Kod nas to više i nije opcija.
Ako mali spavaju veliki je budan i obrnuto.
Kad se nekim čudom nađemo u 2 popodne sami u stanu nema tu puno razgovora, zna se šta slijedi :D.
A dvaput dnevno mi je već godinama SF, nisu ispunjeni tehnički preduvjeti za to  :Laughing: .

----------


## Peterlin

> Kad imaš malu djecu koja su u 10 na spavanju, možeš bilo gdje.
> Kod nas to više i nije opcija.
> Ako mali spavaju veliki je budan i obrnuto.
> Kad se nekim čudom nađemo u 2 popodne sami u stanu nema tu puno razgovora, zna se šta slijedi :D.
> A dvaput dnevno mi je već godinama SF, nisu ispunjeni tehnički preduvjeti za to .


Eh, da.... 2x dnevno je rezervirano samo za praznike (dječje, ne moraju nužno biti naši, bitno da ih nema doma dulje vrijeme, a po mogućnosti nekoliko dana, he he he...čovjek puno toga nadoknadi).

----------


## mishekica

> Kad imaš malu djecu koja su u 10 na spavanju, možeš bilo gdje.


Kak to misliš? Mi idemo spavati prije 10. I to ne otkako se dijete rodilo, nego oduvijek.  :lool: 

Zna naše dijete ponekad jako lijepo i čvrsto spavati, no dogodi se da se bacimo na posao, a ona se probudi. I onda histerija i plač. Gdje smo i zašto nas nema? Zato se više i ne trudim. Ona se može probuditi aposlutno bilo kad, a njeno buđenje nije nježno kenjkanje, nego sveopći kaos. Baš zato se i čudim ženama s četveromjesečnim bebama (bez obzira imaju li drugu djecu ili sustanare) koje se mogu samo tako, redovito, seksati. Pa ono, jel' se vaša djeca ne bude iznenada?
Ne znam. Meni je to neshvatljivo. Još su mi neshvatljiviji oni čija djeca spavaju u istoj sobi (a ima ih). 

Ja se nikad u životu nisam seksala dok mi je mama u istoj kući, a očito neću ni dok je dijete.  :Laughing:

----------


## tigrić

nas je dijete često znalo prekinuti u "poslu"...no nema tu prekida..otrčim k njemu..nosam,mazim dok opet ne zaspe i eto mene natrag k mm-u...

----------


## gita75

@ Peterlin
hm, da se malo prebacim na onu temu o dječjim kampovima.
mislim da mi fali informacija  :Laughing: .

----------


## Peterlin

> Kak to misliš? Mi idemo spavati prije 10. I to ne otkako se dijete rodilo, nego oduvijek. 
> 
> Zna naše dijete ponekad jako lijepo i čvrsto spavati, no dogodi se da se bacimo na posao, a ona se probudi. I onda histerija i plač. Gdje smo i zašto nas nema? *Zato se više i ne trudim.* Ona se može probuditi aposlutno bilo kad, a njeno buđenje nije nježno kenjkanje, nego sveopći kaos. Baš zato se i čudim ženama s četveromjesečnim bebama (bez obzira imaju li drugu djecu ili sustanare) koje se mogu samo tako, redovito, seksati. Pa ono, jel' se vaša djeca ne bude iznenada?
> Ne znam. Meni je to neshvatljivo. Još su mi neshvatljiviji oni čija djeca spavaju u istoj sobi (a ima ih). 
> 
> Ja se nikad u životu nisam seksala dok mi je mama u istoj kući, a očito neću ni dok je dijete.


U istoj sobi smo spavali svi dok djeca nisu napunila 3 i 4 godine. Oni su imali krevetiće, a mi veliki krevet. Naravno, nije da baš možeš arlaukati i stenjati, ali bolje ikako nego nikako... 

Bilo je baš kako gita kaže - znali smo im dinamiku i uredno koristili pravilo prvih sat vremena (to su sigurno spavali) jer nakon toga se stariji redovito dizao na noćno pišanje, he he he... Druge prostorije su isto dolazile u obzir (dnevna soba i kupaonica), ali nemamo baš neki komfor u 60m2. No, ne bih se žalila, žive ljudi i u manje... Moja vjenčana kuma skoro si je kičmu strgala na slavinu u kupaonici. Bilo je već tih topica gdje smo se i kako, ali to nije tema. 

Još da se vratim na boldano - nemoj to SEBI raditi.... I sebi i djetetu i svim ostalima trebaš odmorna, zdrava i sposobna.

----------


## Peterlin

> nas je dijete često znalo prekinuti u "poslu"...no nema tu prekida..otrčim k njemu..nosam,mazim dok opet ne zaspe i eto mene natrag k mm-u...


Koju smo mi imali sreću s djecom - nisu nas baš prekidali.... ali već sam rekla - koristiš vrijeme dok si koliko toliko siguran da će spavati (obično čim zaspu - nema pranja suđa ni kuhanja ručka za sutra dok se ne obave važnije stvari), ali bilo je vremena kad smo se sa smijehom sjećali kolegice s posla i njezinih priča: "SI gotov??? Dajsepožuribumodecuzbudili..." To sam čula prije 25 godina, ali tek puno kasnije i DOŽIVJELA; he he he... Ponavljam - bolje išta nego ništa (i mi smo imali fazu kad smo se itekako naučili požuriti, ali to su vatrogasna rješenja - za pravi merak treba fakat djecu poslati bakama ili u kamp, izviđače, školu jezika - bilo kam...)

----------


## gita75

> Kak to misliš? Mi idemo spavati prije 10. I to ne otkako se dijete rodilo, nego oduvijek. 
> 
> Zna naše dijete ponekad jako lijepo i čvrsto spavati, no dogodi se da se bacimo na posao, a ona se probudi. I onda histerija i plač. Gdje smo i zašto nas nema? Zato se više i ne trudim. Ona se može probuditi aposlutno bilo kad, a njeno buđenje nije nježno kenjkanje, nego sveopći kaos. Baš zato se i čudim ženama s četveromjesečnim bebama (bez obzira imaju li drugu djecu ili sustanare) koje se mogu samo tako, redovito, seksati. Pa ono, jel' se vaša djeca ne bude iznenada?
> Ne znam. Meni je to neshvatljivo. Još su mi neshvatljiviji oni čija djeca spavaju u istoj sobi (a ima ih). 
> 
> Ja se nikad u životu nisam seksala dok mi je mama u istoj kući, a očito neću ni dok je dijete.


Ja se više uopće ne sjećam kad sam išla spavati dok nisam imala djece.
Najstariji ima 19  :Smile: . On spava po danu.
Kad manji pozaspu onda imam turu dovođenja stana u prohodno stanje.
Da odem spavati u 10, ne bi nikad ni veš ni suđe oprala... Istina, nekad se samo srušim pa MM povadi suđe iz suđerice. Veš ne dira, to mu je SF.
Samo je najmanji s nama u sobi, a kaj ak se probudi, i to se dešavalo.
Što su stariji to se manje bude...

----------


## Carmina406

Anegdota: ja i mm na selu kod muzevih roditelja. I ja se napravim bolesna,ostavim njima djetešce i kao idem odspavati na kat u sobu. Za par minuti mi se pridruži mm. Zaključavamo vrata od stana i bacamo se u akciju,kad ljudi moji otključavaju se vrata. Mi u šoku.  :Confused:  Pridružila nam se i baka (našla žena baš tada da sređiva stan)  Netrebam ni govorit da je mm izašao iz sobe i lijepo je otpratio van  :Laughing:  

U uobičajenim uvjetima koristimo prvih pola sata sna,pod uvjetom da oboje djece zaspu istovremeno. Sex na krevetu,što je to?? Bolje se snalazimo s nogu,na podu,po stolovima,ormarima i sl  :alexis:  a da je ponekad rijetko,definitivno nažalost jest

----------


## Ginger

Pa bude se i moje starije cure, a ne samo beba
Podojim, ununamo i nastavimo dalje
Pa di bi dosla kad bi cekala da se prestanu buditi? Ono, u penziji bi valjda bila
I ko sto Peterlin kaze, prvih sat-dva su najsigurniji

----------


## KrisZg

Nas je jednom mali prije cca godinu zamolio, onako pristojno da mu kupimo cepice za usi...u zemlju sam htjela propasti :Laughing: 
Mi smo zaista u malome stanu i snalazimo se, cak i kada su djeca kuci

----------


## gita75

Ah, nas je veliki došao probuditi je se srednja derala (popišala se), a mi u sred događaja.
Zemljo otvori se!

----------


## Peterlin

> Nas je jednom mali prije cca godinu zamolio, onako pristojno da mu kupimo cepice za usi...u zemlju sam htjela propasti
> Mi smo zaista u malome stanu i snalazimo se, cak i kada su djeca kuci


Eh, ljudi se svakako snalaze... Moja mlađa kolegica s posla (3 djece) i njezin muž imali su taktiku zatvaranja u kupaonu dok je mašina centrifugirala...

----------


## Ginger

> Eh, ljudi se svakako snalaze... Moja mlađa kolegica s posla (3 djece) i njezin muž imali su taktiku zatvaranja u kupaonu dok je mašina centrifugirala...


 :Laughing:  vidis da se moze

gita, tvoj prvi je fakat veliki pa si mogu misliti neugodnjaka

meni najvise fali dnevni seks - ono, vikendom nakon rucka i casice crnog vina
to je sad nemoguce, jer najveca ne spi po danu, srednja kako-kada, a najmanja skoro nikad ne spi po danu  :Grin:  (3x po 20 minuta i ne mogu racunati pod neko spavanje)
al nema veze, doci ce i to na svoje
sad je tako da ja uspavam malu, mm dvije vece, onda ja odvjezbam i istusiram se i onda je vrijeme za akciju
i nije da stignemo svaki dan, nekad se zaredaju dani pa tjedan dana nista, a onda tjedan dana svaki dan...i tak, snalazimo se

----------


## Optimist

> Ja se nikad u životu nisam seksala dok mi je mama u istoj kući, a očito neću ni dok je dijete.


Bitno je da se poseksaš dok ti je muž doma  :Laughing:

----------


## Carmina406

> Bitno je da se poseksaš dok ti je muž doma







 :alexis:  ma daaaaaj  :Laughing:

----------


## tatek

Ajd da malo reklamiram jednu od vezanih tema koja već godinama zabavlja forumaš(ic)e: Orgazam 2  :Wink:

----------

